# Callie Pups!New homes & Teaching Moments



## Southern by choice

A lot of the old timers her know who Callie and D are and know how great these 2 dogs are but many of you are unfamiliar with them. We have had waiting list for these pups but 18 months and nothing  Just about everyone went on to get other dogs and we only have 2 left that are still on the list.

Well, we had all but given up. Truly we figured it would never happen... over and over and nothing.

BUT THEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To our surprise Callie is going to have PUPPIES!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








The long awaited Callie/D litter!

DD yelled over to me the other day and said " MOM, I think Callie is pregnant!"

I went back and looked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Then came the scramble of figuring out when she would whelp!
DD had recorded D going back with Callie and those dates would put her due today 12/20! Yet we pulled her up and although she is huge and her teats are big and her parts are big she doesn't have milk yet and she literally went boom and just started showing.  Only later did I look at the rest of the dates because something wasn't adding up... 
Nov 7 the the vet came and gave Rabies. We put Callie is the kennel and I thought well since she won't let D breed her maybe she'll let Badger... put him in and she stood for 30 seconds and did her usual "if you can't get it done in 30 seconds than I'm done" deal and went all Cujo. Took Badger out and figured I was probably a day or two late so to speak.
That means she was probably standing a few days earlier which puts her due in 2 1/2 - 3 weeks out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with "D"!!!

Given the sudden growth and no milk yet... it adds up. This is good for me as I was thinking I am on lockdown to whelp... I have shopping to do! I didn't even go with DH to his work thingy the other night. Lockdown is lockdown around here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny! I had already decided we wouldn't do any more pups as I want to do rehab instead and even posted on my website about not breeding for pups! LOLOLOLOL

CALLIE & D PUPS! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!





This should be interesting! We will be kidding at the same time! 
Last litter we had we had a goat in labor to the right of us and Amy whelping on the Left of us! We were in the middle going back and forth! 
Farm life!  Gotta love it!


----------



## goatgurl

so happy for you.  you know you're gonna have to keep one or two.


----------



## jodief100

Almost upset I didn't wait.  I love Peron and Zorya but Callie and D pups would have been AWSOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations.


----------



## LoneOakGoats

Hip Hip Hooray!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks all! 
I cannot tell you how excited I am! 
I am going to be praying that each dog goes exactly where they are suppose to go and that they will be a blessing to that herd and family!

These pups are so super special... Badger and Amy are awesome but Callie and D are the top dogs.   They will be huge too!
D is 33inches and Callie 31-32 and they are both so well tempered. 
I keep thinking why aren't we moved yet so I can somehow justify another dog or two.
My poor Dh keeps saying "but I just bought 500 lbs of dog feed... we need more? "

When we have visitors of course Amy and Badger  cannot be brought out but Callie and D totally showboat! Callie is a real sucker for little kids too. She lays down and rolls over so little ones can pet her and love on her! She is a dream Dog and D well you all know he is my baby. That is why I kept Chunk from Amy and Badgers litter, Chunk is a miniature D! I adore that dog! 

Straw (for those of you that remember him) is so excited! We co-own Callie together!


----------



## Baymule

CONGRATS!!!! 

Best Christmas present ever!!


----------



## GLENMAR

Wow. Early Christmas gift to you!!


----------



## jodief100

Are the puppies here yet?  Are the puppies here yet? Are the puppies here yet?


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:


> Are the puppies here yet?  Are the puppies here yet? Are the puppies here yet?



Pretty sure it will be Jan 7th or before! She is getting hugs... doesn't want to even stand up if she doesn't have to. She even let Tiggs eat from her bucket. Now that is really something.


----------



## MsDeb

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  So excited for you and for the families who get the pups! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, Callie has milk this am. 

 another reason why I hate leaving a dog just "in" wit a bitch. Grr

Could be anytime or a week UGH!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that all goes well!


----------



## Southern by choice

Poor Callie she cannot get comfortable. She has a hard time breathing, very difficult time getting up or down. Pretty sure she is due closer to the Jan 5th mark.


----------



## Devonviolet

I just found this thread. WOW Southern! This is SO exciting.  I'm so happy for you! Thanks for the rest photos!  My heart goes out to Callie!


----------



## jodief100

Please give Callie lots of pets and head rubs and special love for me.  She looks so uncomfortable.  Poor baby.


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:


> Please give Callie lots of pets and head rubs and special love for me.  She looks so uncomfortable.  Poor baby.



We brought her up and she is in the holding kennel... getting lots of love while we wait. We do not want her on duty right now. "D" misses her and so does Tiggs. I think Moses is truly lost without her.


----------



## GLENMAR

I can't wait to see pictures of the puppies.


----------



## kinder

PUPPIES ???lol.


----------



## Southern by choice

Not yet... I am still thinking it will be around the 4th or 5th.
I eating the popcorn with ya!


----------



## Meaghan

I'm with everyone else! Puppy pictures?  January 5-6 is not going to come soon enough!


----------



## bonbean01

Moses must be lost without Callie!!!!  And D must be wondering what's up????  Meanwhile....we shall all get fat eating popcorn and waiting


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## goats&moregoats

, so can't wait to see them! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## FarmersDigest

So can't wait for pics!  Sure wish you lived closer. How many are you guessing? Are you hoping for boys or girls? Or does it really matter? How much do you charge for a pup? Sorry for all the questions. Can't wait though. I hope that all are healthy and all turns out great!


----------



## Southern by choice

Doesn't really matter the sex. I prefer small litters and that is why we generally do not just leave them together but pen breed 1 mating. This was a different situation though. I work with and train so that is difficult with large litters. All pups stay minimum of 12 weeks. We like 16weeks, but our dogs are very large and are 100 lbs at 6 months, so by 16 weeks they can be anywhere from 50-75 lbs this plays into shipping fees  as well as manageability for new owners. 

Price depends on evaluation, 12 weeks pup or started pup, trained etc.

Yes healthy pups are always the goal! Thank you.

@babsbag  will be having a litter in January. 
She is in Northern California.


----------



## FarmersDigest

Southern by choice said:


> Doesn't really matter the sex. I prefer small litters and that is why we generally do not just leave them together but pen breed 1 mating. This was a different situation though. I work with and train so that is difficult with large litters. All pups stay minimum of 12 weeks. We like 16weeks, but our dogs are very large and are 100 lbs at 6 months, so by 16 weeks they can be anywhere from 50-75 lbs this plays into shipping fees  as well as manageability for new owners.
> 
> Price depends on evaluation, 12 weeks pup or started pup, trained etc.
> 
> Yes healthy pups are always the goal! Thank you.
> 
> @babsbag  will be having a litter in January.
> She is in Northern California.


Wow, I can understand why you would want smaller litters! Yeah, that's a big pup. How long does it take you to train, and what all are you training? Your welcome! Thank you for answering.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I am so excited!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Doesn't really matter the sex. I prefer small litters and that is why we generally do not just leave them together but pen breed 1 mating. This was a different situation though. I work with and train so that is difficult with large litters. All pups stay minimum of 12 weeks. We like 16weeks, but our dogs are very large and are 100 lbs at 6 months, so by 16 weeks they can be anywhere from 50-75 lbs this plays into shipping fees  as well as manageability for new owners.
> 
> Price depends on evaluation, 12 weeks pup or started pup, trained etc.
> 
> Yes healthy pups are always the goal! Thank you.
> 
> @babsbag  will be having a litter in January.
> She is in Northern California.



I'm confident that we are getting two excellent pups in Feb. Howsomever,  I sure wish I could have gotten a couple of your puppies, Southern! I know that yours will all be top notch, and have the extra added bonus of professional training, that most pups don't come with.  I'm praying for safe delivery, of healthy puppies, and for Callie's litter to be the ideal size.


----------



## Devonviolet

Watching and waiting . . .


----------



## Baymule

Poor Callie....... I swelled up like a dead hog in the sunshine when I was pregnant, so I can sympathize with her. Of course I didn't have a litter, but I was still huge. Poor Callie.....


----------



## bonbean01

Baymule....you swelled up like a dead hog in sunshine when you were pregnant?????   LOLOLOLOLOL....now you owe me a new keyboard....this one has V8 juice spewed on it!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

I can relate @Baymule  I carried 9! I guess that is why I have so much sympathy for her. I couldn't breathe either. My babies were 9lbs. I am 100. LOL


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Poor Callie....... I swelled up like a dead hog in the sunshine when I was pregnant, so I can sympathize with her. Of course I didn't have a litter, but I was still huge. Poor Callie.....



Been there, done that, hated that! 

X2  
Some women thrive on being pregnant. Me? Not so much!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> I can relate @Baymule  I carried 9! I guess that is why I have so much sympathy for her. I couldn't breathe either. My babies were 9lbs. I am 100. LOL


YUKES, Southern!  There is no way I could have carried NINE!!!  

Two was my limit!  I carried both way out front (OH my achin' back ) and swelled up like @Baymule - gained 45 lbs with both. Lost 32 lbs of fluid and 8 lb, 6 oz baby overnight, with my first.  Couldn't find shoes to fit on my two swollen sausages they call feet! 

Interesting how quickly we forget all the misery after they place that bundle of joy in our arms.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm starting to think that men should stay out of this thread but I think you keepers of our species are to be admired. Having said that, I still feel sorry for Callie.


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> I can relate @Baymule  I carried 9! I guess that is why I have so much sympathy for her. I couldn't breathe either. My babies were 9lbs. I am 100. LOL


NINE? You had a litter too? No wonder you couldn't breathe!!


----------



## Devonviolet

A litter, indeed!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

No pups yet... but she is soaking this up! 
She is again on my mattress! 
I ask her"Callie can I feel your babies?" and she rolls over and wags her tail and looks at me. I put my hands on her and those puppies start wigglin. I LOVE IT!  Earlier she climbed up on the couch to lay beside my DS, who is sick... 

Yes, there are lots of advantages to training a LGD to behave in the house! Funny though, my children remind me all the time... ya know mom you NEVER let the housedogs on the furniture! 
I tell them it is because they are lazy dogs that don't earn their keep like the real working dogs!


----------



## MsDeb

What a sweet picture!  Really looking forward to seeing puppy pictures, but it looks like Callie has other young 'ns to take care of right now.


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh!   She had to find something to watch over, huh?  Just love these dogs and can't wait for her to have a healthy delivery!

Are you making any predictions on the number?  We could have a contest! 

 I predict 11!


----------



## goatgurl

what a good idea FEM and the winner will get pick of the litter, lol.  what you think Southern?  i bet she has 9 big fat puppys.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I love it!  I'll start thinking of names for the pup I'm gonna win, lol!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I love it!  I'll start thinking of names for the pup I'm gonna win, lol!  

Got so excited I double posted, LOL!


----------



## Southern by choice

Good idea!

I say 7 or 9 
Dh says 10
Most of the children say 6-7

The pups are very active, Callie is not. 
She is loving the comforts of the house... people, belly rubs, face rubs, petting, hugs, pampering... yeah... went to put her in the kennel for a bit ...she put on the brakes and SAT down which = I am NOT going anywhere and you can't make me! 

I wish I could bathe her... she lives with BUCKS! 
Yep, that is in my house and wow. The things we do for our dogs.


----------



## Devonviolet

YIKES!!!   I was all with you, having Callie in the house, getting loved on . . . Until you reminded us she lives with stinky ol' BUCKS!

  As my husband likes to say, "_SUCKS TO BE YOU!!!"_  Well, only because of the smell!  Otherwise, you are SO blessed! 

Oh, and I put my vote in at 8 puppies.  I'll take a female puppy, thank you very much!   I'll even let you choose her for me . . . But then, you would insist on doing that anyway!!!


----------



## Baymule

Lives with bucks.....so her squirmy, cute little darlings will smell like Mommy. I bet the assault on your olfactory senses doesn't stop you from hugging and loving on them!


----------



## goatgurl

the things we put up with for love


----------



## MsDeb

I say 7 born on the 3rd.... because that would have been my grandpa's 130th birthday.  I'll take the puppy that no one wants (like there's going to be one of those....)  Who cares about the new year countdown.  Puppy countdowns are much more fun!


----------



## FarmersDigest

This is just too cute! What a good momma, that's great she likes you feeling her tummy! I sure hope your kiddo starts feeling better! Thank you for the pic, she is a beautiful dog. I think it's great she gets to be on the furniture.


----------



## FarmersDigest

My guess is 10! We'll need a pup and I would love to have one of your dogs!  We would be new to this breed, so can't go wrong with one of yours!  Joking aside, I hope all goes well and you have happy healthy puppies.


----------



## jodief100

I vote for 9 puppies.   And I want ALL of them.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Baymule said:


> Poor Callie....... I swelled up like a dead hog in the sunshine when I was pregnant, so I can sympathize with her. Of course I didn't have a litter, but I was still huge. Poor Callie.....


----------



## goats&moregoats

I vote 12 pups and on the 2nd because I would want to share a birthday with my fabulous new LGD , especially one from your farm. You can decide not only which is best, but also what sex I get.

 will be waiting for all those wonderful pics.


----------



## Southern by choice

Honestly I do have myself in a pickle!
All pups are raised in the front 2 fields... this way they are raised with poultry from the start and hot wire and baby goats and geese.
I also can see them pretty much at all times, interact, monitor etc.

Callie is a KIKO girl.... loves her kikos. She disregards the Nigies. LOL
Badger loves his small goats and absolutely will never leave their side. Amy will go anywhere. So I also have the 3, 8 month old pups up front. One pup is going to a friends farm as they need to borrow a dog. They have one of our pups from the last litter and another pyr. They need to borrow a "ready" dog for their new buck field. They are getting a Callie/D pup too but these pups are a ways out. They are probably one of two people I would ever let "borrow" a dog. We have D and Callie willed to them if something should happen to us. 

May need to put up another fence on the back far side of the property to raise these pups. UGH. They will be deep in the woods and no poultry so I am just pondering all my options.

Years ago we came up with our farm name from getting ourselves behind a situation and had to "wing' it" I guess we will be "wingin' it" again. 

I am a planner... this is not how I like to do things.
I think God has a sense of humor and likes to see me challenged.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Agree!  He definitely likes to throw us a loop sometimes, huh?


----------



## Baymule

@Southern by choice I think I can help you out. You see.....we bought this 8 acres and will have lots of room for them......we could even meet you half way in order to avoid the horrors of shipping. We would be more than glad to take them off your hands and let them have plenty of room.


----------



## Southern by choice

I can feel at least 5 in there. 

It is amazing how they know they are off duty... she is lounging everywhere. Had ham and eggs for breakfast this morning. Is content as can be. In 3 weeks after she whelps and pups start the weaning process we won't even be able to keep her in. She will be egging to get out! I guess I can enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## FarmersDigest

Well I think that the other 5 (since I guessed 10) are hiding behind the 5 you feel!  Glad you and her are getting special time together.


----------



## Southern by choice

CALLIE IS IN LABOR!    

3 boys so far!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WOO HOO!  Go Callie - only 8 more to go! 

Seriously, hope everything goes well and you have lots of healthy babies and a healthy mama when it's all done!


----------



## bloonskiller911

YAY!!!!!!!!  Hoping for a swift and easy delivery!


----------



## Southern by choice

BOY #5 


OK people we have 2 females reserved... we need 2 GIRLS! 

They are all beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's ok - I'll want a boy for my "pick" when she makes me the winner with baby # 11!

PICS as soon as you get time!!!!


----------



## bloonskiller911




----------



## Southern by choice

BOY #7


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WOW! 

I'll have lots of boys to choose from!  

But, come on Callie - pop out at least 4 girls....


----------



## Baymule

PICTURES!!!!!!! And congrats to the new mommy. We all love you Callie!


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!!!!  Go Callie!!!  

  Look in' forward to the pics!


----------



## MsDeb

Wow!  That's a LOT of boys!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## MsDeb

No more updates? Having to connect thru my phone now that I'm not at work and it isnt cooperating.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Southern by choice

Ok please pray for Callie... she is exhausted something told me to check as I saw water break but nothing.... yep she had a pup face out in vagina. Pulled pup, thought it  was dead.. NO! kicking and screaming BUT ihad to pull it out and placenta is in. She can no longer push.

WE have given Calcium... DH on his way to get Oxy... I  went in and I am pretty sure there is another.

So far 8  ...ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Boys! 

My Vet is on call thankfully!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sending prayers your way...thankfully Callie has you!  An inexperienced owner might not have had any idea that something was wrong.  Hoping for the best!


----------



## SA Farm

frustratedearthmother said:


> Sending prayers your way...thankfully Callie has you!  An inexperienced owner might not have had any idea that something was wrong.  Hoping for the best!


x2


----------



## bonbean01

X 3!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank You   
... No 9 just born... Yep... another boy

What are the odds? 

We are helping her clean them she is beyond tired. Calcium is kicking in though!
Don't know what I'd do without my "herdies"!


----------



## SA Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Thank You
> ... No 9 just born... Yep... another boy
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> We are helping her clean them she is beyond tired. Calcium is kicking in though!
> Don't know what I'd do without my "herdies"!



The moment you had reservations for girls, the odds of not having any rose dramatically


----------



## Meaghan

Southern by choice said:


> Thank You
> ... No 9 just born... Yep... another boy
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> We are helping her clean them she is beyond tired. Calcium is kicking in though!
> Don't know what I'd do without my "herdies"!



Just caught up, and I'm glad she's doing better! Keep up the awesome work Callie! 

As far as the odds go, the chance of having 9 boys is about 0.2% (0.5^9). I think you'd have better luck hitting the lottery.


----------



## bloonskiller911

X3


----------



## norseofcourse

Best thoughts that Callie and the pups are doing well - all boys, amazing!


----------



## Southern by choice

So true!
Lottery would be great right now!

Why is it Callie is doing all the work and I am tired. 

ummmm wait til you see pics!

Somebody may have some 'splainin to do!


----------



## MsDeb

Prayers for Callie and all.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man.... you gonna keep us hanging like that????!!!!   We NEEEEEEEED pics!

And, I'm sure the last two will be girls!


----------



## Devonviolet

Praise God! So glad Callie has made it through! 

WOW!  NINE BOYS!!! Bet ya won't see THAT too often!  I never have. So glad Callie has such an awesome Mom!  Way to go Southern!


----------



## GLENMAR

Nothing else to say.... all those boys.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Southern by choice said:


> ummmm wait til you see pics!
> 
> Somebody may have some 'splainin to do!


Uh oh!  Did another fella pay her a visit besides D?

Congratulations!  9 boys is crazy!  Good girl Callie.  If I was there, I'd give you yummy treats.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are now up to 


10   need I even say what sex?


----------



## Southern by choice

Was getting ready to give oxy but decided to go in instead... 2 minutes later another pup. I kept saying girl girl...

My little son said what is this 101 dalmations?

Anyway I am going to give the oxy now. She is so spent.
I have what I need to start IV fluids if I need to... just hope I don't need to.


----------



## GLENMAR

10!!! That's a big litter. You had an all girl litter a while back, I guess this is your pay back.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations


----------



## bloonskiller911

Congrats, hope everything is on the up and up with no more surprises/problems.


----------



## Baymule

10? Wow, give Callie a hug from me. Kissy kissy, big hugs!


----------



## MsDeb

Poor mama and grandma. You are both so exhausted.  Hope everyone gets some rest tonight.


----------



## Sweetened

Oh my gosh! What luck! Keep us posted, hope shes doing alright!


----------



## Southern by choice

Giving oxy and will wait... trying to get pics up while I stay with her.

@Meaghan what are my odds now


----------



## frustratedearthmother

O....M....G     That's all I got!

Bless her heart - and yours too!  Ya'll hang in there.


----------



## FarmersDigest

Southern by choice said:


> BOY #7


Oh my, that's a lot of boys! So sorry, hopefully they are healthy! I hope momma is doing great too!


----------



## Southern by choice

#11 Boy dead. Gave oxy and he came out fluid filled lungs... did not revive.
Gave 2nd dose of oxy... and we wait.

Thank God for awesome children! They are right her along side... everyone caring for Callie and pups! 

Have resized photos and am going to put them up.


----------



## FarmersDigest

Southern by choice said:


> #11 Boy dead. Gave oxy and he came out fluid filled lungs... did not revive.
> Gave 2nd dose of oxy... and we wait.
> 
> Thank God for awesome children! They are right her along side... everyone caring for Callie and pups!
> 
> Have resized photos and am going to put them up.


I'm so sorry. Glad to hear the kids are being amazing kids!


----------



## SA Farm

FarmersDigest said:


> I'm so sorry. Glad to hear the kids are being amazing kids!


x2


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no... I'm so sorry about # 11....


----------



## Southern by choice

can't seem to get all 10 in... first pics are of the first ones born outside...then we moved her in...


----------



## Sweetened

Ditto. My condolences.

Beautiful pups!


----------



## Latestarter

New to the thread and a wonderful read! Congrats to all involved and so sorry about the one lost. What beautiful dogs and pups! Makes me want a new puppy


----------



## GLENMAR

Poor thing she was just to tired to get that last one out. I still can't believe all those boys.
Pretty puppies.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Conrats on the pups! Sorry about the loss o the last one and I hope Callie is doing fine.


----------



## Southern by choice

Callie is doing fine just exhausted. She was in early labor since last night... it has been a long 24 hours. the first 7 were born pretty quickly. She is a great mom!

All pups are noisy! active, vocal, squirmy and cute as can be!
Can't wait to get some real pics.

Still cannot believe how on earth we got all boys!
I love the boys, but I am not keeping them. LOL

I could so turn into a hoarder 

Gonna catch a few zzzz's... got kidding in 2 days!


----------



## bonbean01

Sleep now sweetie....and rest up for sending us more pics in the morning   Thinking many of us have been following Callie for years and she is special to many of us   As are YOU!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Awwww!  So sorry about #11!    That is so sad!  Y'all worked so hard to save them all!  

The photos are awesome! They show what a wonderful mother Callie is going to be.  She is so blessed to have you to take care of her!

The puppies are so precious.  Can't wait to see them growing up!


----------



## babsbag

Ok @Southern by choice, we have goats due at the same time, pups due at about the same time, barns to build at the same time...please don't tell me my dog is having 11 boys.   

Sorry about # 11, that is never easy, but glad that Callie is doing ok and being a good mom; could you imagine bottle feeding 10 pups?


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Ok @Southern by choice, we have goats due at the same time, pups due at about the same time, barns to build at the same time...please don't tell me my dog is having 11 boys.
> 
> Sorry about # 11, that is never easy, but glad that Callie is doing ok and being a good mom; could you imagine bottle feeding 10 pups?



I know Babs isn't this funny! Now if we were only on the same coast!
No @babsbag  your dog is having 11 girls!


----------



## FarmersDigest

Southern by choice said:


> Callie is doing fine just exhausted. She was in early labor since last night... it has been a long 24 hours. the first 7 were born pretty quickly. She is a great mom!
> 
> All pups are noisy! active, vocal, squirmy and cute as can be!
> Can't wait to get some real pics.
> 
> Still cannot believe how on earth we got all boys!
> I love the boys, but I am not keeping them. LOL
> 
> I could so turn into a hoarder
> 
> Gonna catch a few zzzz's... got kidding in 2 days!



Glad to hear Callie and babes are doing good! I can't believe it either! Lol I know if it wasn't for my DH I would be!  Sure hope you were able to get some good sleep! My goodness, you are one busy lady! Now hopefully you don't get all bucks  I know you probably want to do this to me right now


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the puppies. They are beautiful, love the pictures. So sorry about puppy #11, but you still have 10 healthy puppies. We never like losing any, but we have to concentrate on the positive. You will have to chronicle their adventures as they grow, until they go to their new homes.


----------



## MsDeb

What baymule said x2.


----------



## Southern by choice

Callie is being a great mom! Super attentive.
She ate her breakfast - kibble, scrambled eggs and warmed cottage cheese with a side of goats milk faster than I could blink. LOL

Yes, most people just let them have them in the barn but I just can't.
She had the first 7 outside and then we moved her in. I just cannot bare the thought of losing a healthy pup to getting stepped on crushed or stuck. So I will do pup watch for the next 3 weeks in the family room. 
Of course they are all sleeping now. Even as 1 day old pups they truly start out and remain NOCTURNAL! 

We are raising the roof on our barn... I am spent.

Will try to get outside good pics of pups today! 
Still cannot believe it. 

10 boys!

In a little while maybe you all would like to play a game with me.... more later... the roof is waiting and the rain is not.


----------



## jodief100

Sorry I came in late.  Yesterday was a crazy day.  SO very happy for 10 healthy baby boys and so sorry about the 11th.  I know you did everything you can and more than most could or would.  I am crying with you and for you but at the same time rejoicing in 10 healthy pups.  The best part is Callie is doing well and taking good care of those babies.  There are several reasons we do not do puppies here and I am so glad people like you can breed them for us.   Take care of yourself, take care of Callie and know we are thinking of all of you.     

Just FYI- the odds of 11 boys is 1 in 2048 or .0488%.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Just catching up now...sorry about pup #11 and CONGRATS for the rest of them!  You will have your hands full for sure . Hope you both can get some rest.


----------



## Meaghan

@Southern by choice: Sorry, been busy painting our house! The odds of 11 being boys is about 0.049% (0.5^11). The lottery is definitely looking favorable now. 

Sorry to hear you lost the last one. 

The rest are adorable, and I'm sure that Callie is doing well now that all of those boys are out!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

How the lil guys doing?   And, you mentioned something about a game?  

OH....and....something about Ms. Callie having some 'splaining to do?  Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Stoopid double post....


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> Stoopid double post....




I will be posting soon.... so tired.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bless your heart...get rest!


----------



## Southern by choice

So I am tired.... there is a reason!

*WARNING LONG POST!*

Well it has been a ride! A VERY LONG couple of days. I am not sure where to start.

A lot of “firsts” in over 30 years I have been in canines. One of them being we almost lost Callie last night. 
First I guess I will start from the beginning. Usually first is a good place to start. LOL

As many of you know from reading the first post we have been trying for Callie “D” pups for a LONG time. This heat cycle I separated watched days etc, put them together and still figured it never took.
Callie always goes CUJO when D tries to mate with her. So we were so happy to discover she was pregnant.

Here is where I hang my head in* SHAME*.
Here is a “first”. They are *not* “D”s pups! They are Arkados pups (Tiggs). I never separated Tiggs because he was such a pup still and never in all my years have I seen a LARGE breed dog mate successfully at 7 months. When the 2nd pup was born it was clear. The day before I had said jokingly, well if we see any brindle's then well know (it takes a dble gene that a pyr wouldn't have) and then D and Cal and Tiggs will all have some splainin' to do! Knowing the parent stock of all the toli's I knew yep they are all toli's.
Although I did suspect the Kiko Moses there for a second... but alas, no horns.

After the shame and shock and disbelief and a little disappointment a) I realized D's junk must be broke. b) I now have to go ahead and get D tested (sperm counts) or DNA test all the pups. Really I don't need to but time will tell. Never has this happened to me as I am careful, methodical and very over the top. Then I started thinking Tiggs must be a super potent dog! LOL And in the end I end up with pure Anatolians, that is not so bad. I really hadn't planned on breeding Tiggs and Callie, not why I got him, but a future litter was always an option but not a priority.

I made the calls to those that were waiting. So not only are they *not* Callie D pups but I have no females! LOL I am not one to do the “who's your daddy” game. It appears we have 5 Pinto and 5 possible Brindle, 1 of the Brindle should be a light the other 4 dark.

Now to get to the rest...

Callie did great, had them outside til after the seventh pup and we moved her in. On the 8th pup she started to crash... you all know the story already... we got calcium in her gave the oxy and she had several more. She was doing ok and we watched her. A fantastic mom! Then at 1 am Monday Callie became unresponsive. I am waking DH up Calling one of my vets and getting ready to run her to the emergency clinic an hour away... Vet call back we go over everything … was able to get her responsive and pumped Calcium into her... and fluids. My Vet was so great! I did glove up and check cervix too.... Long night … at 6 am went through the whole Calcium, fluids again.

Some of you are familiar with milk fever in goats... it is basically the same thing. NEVER have I seen this in all my years in dogs! I cannot even count how many litters I have been a part of (from kennel days, vet clinic days and family members that breed) In my personal whole whopping 3 litters never! Callie's diet is not deficient so this was a shock. The thought of losing Callie has been terrifying. Truth is this will be a long road and she will be constantly monitored. She sleeps 5 ft from me and I get up every 3 hours to check her.

My Vet is not big on LGD's as so many LGD people do not care well for their dogs. When Vet called this am to check on Callie we talked and I was paid a very nice compliment. “If this was anyone else, this dog would have already been dead. You watch your animals and know them and catch anything off. It is because you are with your dogs.” Many of you don't know but I get a good deal of flack in the LGD world because I do do things differently. There is a reason I bring the dogs in after they whelp, and they stay in for 3 weeks... a reason I acclimate to the home. These dogs are the most loyal, committed, valuable animals on my farm. Everyday they are entrusted to guard and protect thousands of dollars of livestock, and our beloved goats, poultry, property and home. They deserve the respect, care, and loyalty and love in return. They are not just a dog. I trust my dogs, they trust me. It is a mutually beneficial partnership.


So there ya have it. I really prayed about all of this and even sorta had a pity party. Yes, I confess this... I whined , cried, complained to a friend... I don't mill dogs out, I care greatly for them, I go the extra mile, why is “D” not producing? How could Tiggs get the job done so young and uncoordinated... why the eclampsia (hypocalcaemia). All I can do is give it to God and know He has all wisdom and will direct my path in this. I have started looking at it from another perspective... not what I thought, not what I had planned... but God is good and right now I have 10 incredibly healthy purebred Anatolian Male puppies! LOL


These boys are gonna be huge! Callie is a very large female and Tiggs is only 9 months and he is huge. These pups are a blessing! These pups also have their own little personalities and will be a handful to record all their behaviors and traits. We have one that I can tell you is a real dominant boy... bulldozes his way through the pups and kicks them off a teat. He is strong. Yet other pups that say NO way I am NOT letting go. One that whines about everything it is unhappy about, and one that is always chilled out laying on his back. One is demanding and actually went Ruff ruff when a pup wouldn't move over!

I am going to surely be challenged!

I have lots of pics and hope to share my journey with this crazy group with you!

Oh, and Callie is passing gas so bad right know she is blowing me out of the house. We are having to cook for the spoiled brat so she will eat well. Vet even said... spoiled!

I have individual pics but I will post them later... for now a few of my favorites!


----------



## SA Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Oh, and Callie is passing gas so bad right know she is blowing me out of the house.


 

I'm glad Callie is okay  Thank God you take such good care of your animals and could get the vet out in time!

I hope you can get some rest because we're going to need more puppy pictures soon 

And don't you have goat kids on the way soon as well? Gonna need pics of them too!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you. 
The vet never needed to come out we generally have everything we need here but I will have the Vet out Wed I hope. Or I will go in Tuesday. Rear dewclaws need removed and that way Callie can get a check too. I do not have any purple top tubes and I want to send in blood.

Yes! 2 goats due! They can go anytime... of course they will wait til Wed night when it is 13 degrees out! LOL

Just pulled pups off Callie for a bit! Gonna snooze for a few hours!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Wow- glad to hear she is okay!  Hang in there it sounds like you will be in for an adventure!! 

you could always bring the goats into the house


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW Sweet Southern!  You have had a rough go of it with this litter! I was so sorry to hear about Callie's close call, but grateful you are so knowledgeable!   I read this last night, just as I was heading to bed. I was too exhausted to form a thought, but did pray for you and Callie.   I will continue to do so.

I would love to be able to bring our puppies in the house on occasion, but had always heard they should stay with the livestock 24/7.  I know you have a lot on your plate right now, but when you have time, would love to know a good way to integrate that into their training.

What a tale you have about Callie's pairing!  That sly _young_ Tiggs!!!    What a stinker!!!  And in the end, a great pairing with Callie!!!  I know you have mentioned him before, but don't remember seeing any photos.  It would be great if you could include a shot or two of him, the next time you post photos of your little angels. 

Those photos are absolutely darling!   I love the one snoozing on his back!  Our two cats do that and it just warms my heart, that they are so relaxed and trusting around us!   Anyway, I look forward to seeing more photos as you have time and energy. Do make sure you take care of Callie's Mom too!


----------



## MsDeb

So thankful!  The pups are adorable and...although I missed the date by a day and the number by several..I'll still be happy to take the puppy no one wants.   
Yes, those little boys are a blessing and meant to be.  God knows where they are going and has a very special reason for them being where they go.
Blessings to you all!  Really looking forward to posts of your puppy adventures.  In the meantime, try to get some rest!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad Callie is on the mend!  That must have been stressful in an already stressful time for you.  Rest!  (right - with does due???)  

Now hang on @MsDeb - I did win the puppy prediction contest, so I'm claiming first "dibs", LOL!  But - with 10 of 'em I'm sure there's enough to go around!

Actually, I've been considering another LGD for awhile now and I've been interested in an Anatolian male.  Not sure if/when I'll bite the bullet and get one - but these pups are sure on my radar!

Can't wait to see more pics, more pics, more pics!


----------



## Southern by choice

Callie is nowhere out of the woods yet. 1 hour after calcium she perks up a bit. She is on her way to vets now, as she started with tremors, fever now starting. Will no longer eat. Did get some goats milk in her.
May pull the pups... they take all the calcium from her and her body cannot keep up causing the plummet. She was unresponsive again earlier this am.

Finally just broke down and cried, Callie cannot die, simply put.


----------



## SA Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Callie is nowhere out of the woods yet. 1 hour after calcium she perks up a bit. She is on her way to vets now, as she started with tremors, fever now starting. Will no longer eat. Did get some goats milk in her.
> May pull the pups... they take all the calcium from her and her body cannot keep up causing the plummet. She was unresponsive again earlier this am.
> 
> Finally just broke down and cried, Callie cannot die, simply put.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no, oh no, oh no....  Sending many prayers for you and for Callie!  Take care of Callie first, but when you can - please keep us posted.


----------



## bloonskiller911

Southern by choice said:


> Callie is nowhere out of the woods yet. 1 hour after calcium she perks up a bit. She is on her way to vets now, as she started with tremors, fever now starting. Will no longer eat. Did get some goats milk in her.
> May pull the pups... they take all the calcium from her and her body cannot keep up causing the plummet. She was unresponsive again earlier this am.
> 
> Finally just broke down and cried, Callie cannot die, simply put.



I hope you get good news from the vet!!


----------



## Baymule

Prayers going up for you and Callie and her  pups. I am leaving for a few minutes to go work on the house, won't be back until Thursday night. @Devonviolet will you please call me and keep me updated on Callie? I just can't wait until Thursday night to find out how she is doing, and my phone doesn't always do what I want it to do.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Prayers going up for you and Callie and her  pups. I am leaving for a few minutes to go work on the house, won't be back until Thursday night. @Devonviolet will you please call me and keep me updated on Callie? I just can't wait until Thursday night to find out how she is doing, and my phone doesn't always do what I want it to do.



Oh Sweet Southern! I'm so sorry about Callie.  My prayers continue for Callie, you and the pups!!! 

Yes, @Baymule, I will keep you posted by phone.


----------



## OneFineAcre

The pups are beautiful.
I hope Callie is OK. 
Will think good thoughts and keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Hens and Roos

and  for you both!


----------



## jodief100

Your family, especially Callie are in my thoughts.  I know how much y'all love her.


----------



## Mike CHS

This is a hard thread to read knowing how special that girl is to you.

Those pups are beautiful and hopefully everything will straighten out soon.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Wow - I went offline for a few weeks and a bunch happened!  The pups are so beautiful.  I'm praying for Callie and all of you.  Make sure you take care of yourself in the midst of all this.


----------



## MsDeb

I've been gone all day. Prayers for Callie and her entire family.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you all for your prayers and your good thoughts. It means a lot to me. 
I was so exhausted I just did what I had to and crashed.

I needed confirmation and wanted to be SURE she did not have anything up in there along with the Calcium issues. I haven't checkd a dogs cervix in 20+ years so I was not highly confident and cannot give oxy if it is closed or she could rupture. Her abdoman felt good but in the end I don't run the risk... like I tell my vet all the time... "that's why I rely on you! LOL"

Vet said all feels clear in there. We have upped the calcium and we are on the same page. Pulling pups but not completely. Just  going to continue alternating 5 pups at a time and we will do a bottle feed at the 3 am feeding. That gives her a break from having to try and "keep up" yet will not cause a mastitis issue likely if we were to completely pull the kids.

Callie is acting like a DIVA! Now it seems my stinking baby MUST have her food HEATED. So we give kibble (puppy food) heated cottage cheese, canned dog food , again heated, eggs, cooked, and chicken cooked. along with all the goats milk we have right now... of course warmed.  

I have found she does better when I give the calcium 45minutes to one hour before the kids go on her. 

With all the feed changes she has stinky gas!   Yet she is spotless in the house. If she were to have an accident it wouldn't surprise me and no way could I be mad. I am just glad she is ALIVE!

It will be a long road but it is ok. My vet bred dogs years and years ago and this happened to one of the breeding dogs... thankfully  I have someone that "knows" this issue and has been through it.

So I still need to post pics but Katie Goat) is in labor now so I need to get ready for her to kid. Another long night and cold outside so I just wanted to check in and say a big thank you to all!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that improvement continues for all of you!


----------



## Latestarter

WoW... So sorry you're having to deal with all this! I got choked up just reading it. I sure hope Callie is able to pull through for you, her charges (livestock) and all her boys. Those pups are beautiful! I believe you're right on the mark stating that God has his own reasons and purpose. If I were closer and we knew each other better, and understanding that your pups are reserved, I would ask to purchase one from you. I know I would be buying from a super conscientious breeder! I doubt you'll have any problems selling them. I hope they all go to a home as good as the one they'll be coming from!

Good luck with your goats kidding. Hopefully no more serious issues there on top of what you're already dealing with. Remember that YOU need rest too! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Southern by choice

While Katie is screaming on the other side of the door I thought I'd post some happy pics!
The 5 pinto's are so big!
I love this boy!



 


This was the first born he is BOSSY! 


 

 

 
Another pinto






 
This is #8 My lil' guy!


----------



## Southern by choice

So that is the first set of pics... be back checking on Katie!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Southern I am praying for your Callie and her babies.  I feel just awful for you.  I love my LGDs so much and I can't imagine how scared you must be.  She will pull through for you.  

Those babies are precious.  Their little toes and ears.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WHEW.... can finally heave that sigh of relief.  Sounds like a good plan to rotate pups....and....have fun with that 3am feeding!  Geeze louise - life is a challenge sometimes huh?  But, the reward is all those sweet critters looking up at you with those gorgeous eyes.  Guess you'll have to wait a little while to see puppy eyes - but they'll be worth it!

Really, really glad that things are looking better!  Take care of yourself too!


----------



## Southern by choice

2nd round of pics




 

 

 
This boy is a beast!


 

 


another pinto


----------



## Southern by choice

I'll do the kast round in a few minutes. Katie is screaming her head off!


----------



## SheepGirl

This pictures make me want one as I think about how when my uncle's boy scout troop from NC camped in our yard back in November, they said they heard coyotes. Don't want anything happening to my lil sheepies!


----------



## Southern by choice

Just had a doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Callie is back on  the job! Cleaning off the doe!
Makes me want to cry! What an awesome dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh....gonna make me tear up too.    I love Callie!


----------



## Baymule

On phone at new house. Please keep us updated! Hugs and kisses to Callie!


----------



## norseofcourse

Wow - best thoughts for Callie and the pups - and the goats - and you!  You're sure got your hands full!


----------



## Devonviolet

So nice to see Callie back at work! What a trooper!!
An answer to prayer!

Please get some sleep, so you can be at the top of your game for the goats, pups and Callie!


----------



## MsDeb

SBC, love logging on to good news...and pics!  I hope and pray you get some rest.


----------



## Meaghan

I just logged back on and it seems things are going better now. I hope Callie continues to improve and that you can get some sleep soon!  Callie is lucky to have you! I've been on the same page with your vet, most people who have LGD's or even just regular farm dogs don't take particularly good care of them from my personal experience. Just another dog to them sadly, in a lot of cases. 

I've shadowed at many vet clinics, and one of the most memorable farm dog encounters was this poor older dog who had a splintered bone fragment in his elbow on X-Rays. Owners declined surgery, so they put him on steroids and splinted his leg so that he wouldn't have to bear weight on the elbow itself and still use the leg. Came back in two weeks, very little improvement without the cast (non weight bearing on that leg), but the owner seemed to think that the dog wasn't in pain. Poor dog, the owner refused any other treatment (even steroids and pain meds) and left. 

On a brighter note, the babies are adorable.  I love puppies. Who doesn't? So stinkin' cute!


----------



## Southern by choice

Callie is holding well. We have not done any bottles with the pups. So far everything is being managed by food at every 4 hours and Calcium every 6 hours.

I am so proud to have Callie as part of our farm and family.

Thank You all for the prayers for a "dog". 

This is a heart of a guardian... complete loyalty...
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/the-heart-of-a-guardian.30469/


----------



## FarmersDigest

I am so sorry that I am just now posting, it's been busy here. I am so sorry that you are going through all this. You are such a great momma to all your animals! I sure hope all gets better from here for you and Callie. The pups are gorgeous. I would love to have any one of those.  You are so lucky! Sure hope they all keep growing and make you proud.


----------



## goatgurl

oh Southern, not sure how i missed your postings for the past few days.  dear Lord, i had tears in my eyes and was almost afraid to keep reading.  I'm so glad she is doing so much better.  the boys are just beautiful.  Anatolians have always been my first love.  its good to know I'm not nuts, as i looked at the first pictures you posted i thought to myself those look Anatolian pups not toli/pyr pups.  sly little rascal.   and you are so right, this isn't the way you planned it but God knows whats going to be.  hope you're getting some much needed rest.  will continue to keep you, callie and the boy in my prayers.


----------



## Southern by choice

UPdate- Callie is doing much better! 

Vet called this am... bloodwork in. Calcium finally made it to the LOW end but within NORMAL range.

Her white count is slightly elevated though. 
She is going on a round of anti-biotics to be on the safe side.

DIVA now needs everything warmed, cooked, sauteed, served on a silver platter!


----------



## goatgurl

baahaaaa.  nothing but the best for her.  I'm so glad that she is doing better.  you know you saved her life.  what a gift you two have shared.


----------



## FarmersDigest

Southern by choice said:


> UPdate- Callie is doing much better!
> 
> Vet called this am... bloodwork in. Calcium finally made it to the LOW end but within NORMAL range.
> 
> Her white count is slightly elevated though.
> She is going on a round of anti-biotics to be on the safe side.
> 
> DIVA now needs everything warmed, cooked, sauteed, served on a silver platter!



Yes, what I was hoping to read soon! Sure hope she keeps getting better.

Lol she knows she'll get it too! Smart, smart girl.


----------



## jodief100

I am soooooo happy.  I love Callie even though I have never met her.  I know how much she means to you and her loss would be devastating. The world is a much better place with Callie in it, for all of us. 

I just remembered, when we used to volunteer with greyhound adoption, I remember a breeder telling me that they do the "puppy rotate" for all litters over 8.  Leave half the pups on mom at a time.


----------



## Shorty

The pups are beautiful!! I'm glad Callie is doing better Southern


----------



## norseofcourse

Great news


----------



## LoneOakGoats

Oh my goodness, I haven't logged on in a few weeks.  We are so thankful Callie is doing better!  It is very clear how much you love her and will do anything for her!  And those puppies!!!!  10 BOYS!!  They are just adorable!  Congrats on the new grandpups and you continue to spoil that Diva Callie!


----------



## Sweetened

Glad to hear mom and herpups are doing better. Hope they continue to improve.


----------



## Meaghan

@Southern by choice: If anyone birthed 11 boys in the span of less than two days, I'd think they'd need it served on a gold platter, not silver!  I'm glad she's doing better and that her numbers are improving.


----------



## Baymule

I am so glad she is better! The puppies are adorable, love them all!


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:


> I am soooooo happy.  I love Callie even though I have never met her.  I know how much she means to you and her loss would be devastating. The world is a much better place with Callie in it, for all of us.
> 
> I just remembered, when we used to volunteer with greyhound adoption, I remember a breeder telling me that they do the "puppy rotate" for all litters over 8.  Leave half the pups on mom at a time.



Thanks Jodie and all of you!
Callie is holding and doing very well we just have to FEED this dog! And I mean FEED!
Took all the pups to Vet today... for rear dewclaw removal. 
I am a complete wimp about tails and dewclaws... I can do cropping of ears but I don't know why this just makes me  
Vet doesn't understand why I just don't do it... LOL  Seriously I get woozy and have to sit down. SOOOOO I sent DD and DH! 
Vet looked at all the pups and said... No wonder Callie is having this trouble... these pups are huge... Vet thinks we really should supplement with the goats milk as they are taking so much out of Callie. Vet told us we need to take LOTS of pictures as the pups are so beautiful and was amazed at the Toli colors.

Sad part was we needed to do the dewclaws at 3-5 days but with Callie being sick, kidding the trips etc we just got to them today... Day 7. All went well but one had big bones and was a bleeder. This is one of the two runts... odd. Anyway here he is all bandaged up.
I have been kissing these pups so much- this is bad... I am going to get attached.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, poor baby!


----------



## SA Farm

I don't think I'd have the stomach for it either! Good thing you're making up for it with all those kisses


----------



## frustratedearthmother

And, your pic is so sharp and clear. I tried to pick that hair that's on the pup offa my screen twice now, lol!


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> And, your pic is so sharp and clear. I tried to pick that hair that's on the pup offa my screen twice now, lol!



LOL! That is probably one of the thousands of floating German Shepherd hairs! UGH! 
Callie is starting to blow coat now after whelping.

BTW  I love your signature line! It is so true.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thank you...it really is true and I TRY to live by it.  (sometimes it's hard)


----------



## MsDeb

I've been off sick for a few days.  Had to check in on Callie and the boys.  So glad everything is still going well.


----------



## Southern by choice

All are doing well. Pups officially opened their eyes today!
They have been fluttering for a few days now.
They are trying to walk and it is so funny front set of legs and rear set can't seem to get it together!

I will do 2 week pics on Fri. and weights.
DNA testing will still be done on all pups. UC DAvis is who we will go through. 13 dogs! OH MY!  Since many are unfamiliar with the Pinto Anatolian it is best... and if by some bizarre reason any are D's then that would be good to know. As in maybe there is hope for D 
I will have the DNA tests along with papers.
It is my own stupid fault...


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters

Oh my dear I cannot believe i have missed all this!!! As i was reading, i was praying before i hit the next page, praying everything was okay, even though things have already happened. So thankful you have such extensive knowledge and God gave you strength and foresight to handle this near impossible situation. You are amazing!!!!!

So thankful for the health of Callie and puppies. Cannot wait to hear about genes and watch these beauties develop. You said you only had 2 people left waiting...is the list longer now?! We are actually talking about a LGD now that we are moving out of the huge barn and into "wide open spaces". 

Will continue to pray for you, Callie,  pups, and goats! What a busy busy busy farm!!! Keeps us young and healthy...just less and/or gray hair


----------



## Southern by choice

@Bucking Adoeable Fainters  Thank You! 
They are definitely Arkados pups (Tiggs) 5 brindle 5 pinto... but DNA is in order for integrity.  We had several waiting on Pyr/Toli pups... well these won't be they will be Pure Anatolian. As of right now One is already sold. Two others are reserved... just not sure which ones they will be... LOL  For the others that were waiting we have referred out to others if they are not interested in the Toli's.
Can you believe all males!?
It will all work out... the Lord always knows and He will place each pup where they are suppose to be. 

I don't get gray hair... but I make up for it in wrinkles!

Trouble is in labor right now LOL  crazy tired but I LOVE IT!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters

I will have my phone in my hand waiting for the DING DING of an update!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## goatgurl

its Saturday, waiting on 2 wk pictures.


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Southern by choice

They will be up today!


Working out in the field today and letting the new kids bop around with the 9 month old pyr pups.


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry guys... had an emergency , actually my friend did and I ran out the door. Turned out badly and am very sad about it all. Forgot about posting...

Pups were so uncooperative! So a few groups and a few decent singles will have to do.

I have 2 that are some serious barkers.
2 that are strong and bull headed.
4 that are just big fat and lazy!
1 that is a growler... yeah I'll be watching this one.. a little guy that thinks he's all that

They are now getting puppy breath, eyes are all open, several are walking very well and best of all...
THEY ARE SO STINKING KISSABLE!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters

O.m.g. gimme!!!!!!! Okay okay Pllllllease 

That brindley one 5th down....ugh i just want to kiss and squish and hug and loooooove!


----------



## luvmypets

-Steals all the lil pups- 

Mineeee!!!


----------



## SA Farm

They are just way too cute


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters

Sorry @luvmypets but you have to beat me to them, and i have a verrrry fast car


----------



## Hens and Roos

wow, they have gotten big- how cute!


----------



## Mike CHS

If we were closer to needing one I would ask you to put me on the list.  Those guys are adorable.


----------



## Southern by choice

They are doing great! We are working with them to drink from a bowl... goats milk of course.  They would never take a bottle and they are getting big and taxing Callie. So,  some are a little quicker to get it than others but they are catching on. Normally we wouldn't start that til 3 weeks but hey they need it and they are doing good with it so that helps Callie.  We have a few that are 5 lbs... That is a lot of puppy for 2 weeks.  
Trimmed their nails tonight.   They are getting sharp and tear up the belly so it was time. It also starts them young to behave during this lifelong grooming necessity. After the trim I filed the front ones to keep them smooth. They did great just a few that were fussy. 

Some of these Pintos are HUGE!
The puppy in the first pic... oh I wish I could pick up the color in him. I think he is going to end up being the best looking dog of the litter.
Personality wise I do have a few that I get a real kick out of. The runts are full of spunk! Probably the feistiest of the bunch.

A few of them are advanced enough where they are starting to wrestle. So cute since they don't all have that perfect footing yet.

Callie is such a wonderful dog. I can honestly say she is the best Anatolian female I have ever seen and I do feel blessed to have such an incredible dog. Her brother (we did not want a male at the time) was THE best Anatolian male and the most apparent perfect guardian I'd ever seen at 9weeks.  She is missing her goats I can tell. She likes to "meander" ever sooo slowly as if though I don't know what she's doing... yeah she is heading back to her field. 

Well enough boasting!


----------



## MsDeb

They are all so adorable!  Sorry about your friends emergency.  Thanks for taking the time to post the pics.  You must still be totally exhausted but I think we all sort of feel a certain ownership of these puppies.


----------



## dhansen

I always look to see what you have to say, Southern!  It is always worth reading and I have learned so much from you.  It always gets the questions going too, which is how I learn.  Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice

dhansen said:


> I always look to see what you have to say, Southern!  It is always worth reading and I have learned so much from you.  It always gets the questions going too, which is how I learn.  Thank you!


Thank You


----------



## goatgurl

oh Southern, they are so darn adorable and i want one so bad.  they are growing like those provable weeds.  thanks for the pix.


----------



## Baymule

On cell, pics don't show.


----------



## bonbean01

Can you guess that I LOVE them????


----------



## bonbean01

Can you guess that I LOVE them????


----------



## luvmypets

Just a tad bit


----------



## bonbean01

oops....how did that happen?


----------



## luvmypets

bonbean01 said:


> oops....how did that happen?


A wonderful thing called technology


----------



## Southern by choice

bonbean01 said:


> oops....how did that happen?


 i just thought you lied them twice as much!


----------



## Baymule

Back home now, the puppies are so darn cute! I love them!


----------



## Southern by choice

Today I need to get the pups 3 week pics and weights.
They are all doing well.
Their personalities are really showing now!
This is the age we start the weaning process. Gradual... last night they started on the gruel, they gobbled up bowl after bowl.
This is good because as long as they are on Callie it puts her at rsik with the calcium issues and with them eating more and more it is taking it's toll.
This is also the age where we start working with temperament.
We have a few growlers that are a little too dominant. We start working with this now. A breeder cannot do this if they are in the barn and seen a few times a day. This is an important phase.
Each pup is cuddled, loved on, kissed, put on their back and bellies rubbed as well as the neck. The pups that fighy being on their backs are the ones we work with. 
Why?
Because even at this young of an age they need to understand their human is alpha. It sets them up for future correction and being able to take quick correction. During this process I become their 2nd "momma". They know my scent, as well as voice. Their hearing is now developing. I am now becoming their trainer.

They wrestle with each other and can assert themselves, this is good and expected. Growling, pulling on ears, tails, etc is allowable. Strength and dominance can be seen here.  It is not acceptable with humans and is worked with from this point on.

Anatolian pups are different than pyr pups. They start out faster and are much more serious.  There is one in the group that has some real moxie! These kind of pups end up bonding closely with me as they are worked with more. Case in point is Chunk our 9 month old Pyr pup. Super chill dog yet highly dominant... started working with  his defiance at 3 weeks. The dog is staying here, he is retained, he also believes everything is his. He would not be super chill had he not been worked with. He is highly confident and has extreme dominance yet does not need to exert his dominance. More about him in my other thread.
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/9-month-pyr-pups-update-1-23-15.30538/#post-381438

The other morning there was a loud noise (a pup for whatever reason yelped) all of the other pups sat up alert and started looking around! If that wasn't a picture perfect moment! 
This litter is a  bit advanced for whatever reason. I am enjoying each one. I have no idea how  I will let each one go. 
Pics later!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that they are doing well!  I'm sure that when the time comes you will figure out how to let them go


----------



## Baymule

I have this mental picture of you cuddling the pups, teaching and training them to take their place in life. Better than a Hallmark moment.


----------



## Southern by choice

Finally got pics today!  
This guy's future owners have already visited  him 3x.



 
I wish this ones color showed up better. He is gorgeous!




This huy is like "hey, I'm sleepin' over here!"


 
Puppies in a pile!


 
These two are always at it.


 
This boy is super tough. I love him. He is my kinda dog. Attitude!


 
This is runt (#8) He is feisty! We call him  PT short for "pocket Toli"  he is only 4.2 lbs. So tiny! All the rest range 5.8 lbs -6.2


 
Love this guy!


 
These are 2 I am working with about growling. They are doing great.


----------



## Southern by choice

2nd round

Found his foot!


 
This is "my guy" again! 


 
and again! He is a tough cookie!


 
This Dark pinto is my baby, he finds me and cuddles!


 
Badness and Badness!


 
He only thinks he has the upper hand 


 
Tough boy is about to take him on! 


 The beautiful Callie! 


 
Arkados (tiggs) IMPOSSIBLE TO GET A PIC OF HIM!  10 months


----------



## Shorty

Oh my goodness Southern these guys just keep getting cuter!!!


----------



## Baymule

I am in love!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

They are beautiful


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cute! Love the face of #8


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Oh my word, they make me want to cuddle my computer screen!  So adorable!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I am just dying here with puppy love!  Why must you tempt me so!  I just want to crawl into that pile of puppies.


----------



## luvmypets

Pearce Pastures said:


> I am just dying here with puppy love!  Why must you tempt me so!  I just want to crawl into that pile of puppies.


Agreed


----------



## SueD

Southern by choice said:


> Today I need to get the pups 3 week pics and weights.
> They are all doing well.
> Their personalities are really showing now!
> This is the age we start the weaning process. Gradual... last night they started on the gruel, they gobbled up bowl after bowl.
> This is good because as long as they are on Callie it puts her at rsik with the calcium issues and with them eating more and more it is taking it's toll.
> This is also the age where we start working with temperament.
> We have a few growlers that are a little too dominant. We start working with this now. A breeder cannot do this if they are in the barn and seen a few times a day. This is an important phase.
> Each pup is cuddled, loved on, kissed, put on their back and bellies rubbed as well as the neck. The pups that fighy being on their backs are the ones we work with.
> Why?
> Because even at this young of an age they need to understand their human is alpha. It sets them up for future correction and being able to take quick correction. During this process I become their 2nd "momma". They know my scent, as well as voice. Their hearing is now developing. I am now becoming their trainer.
> 
> They wrestle with each other and can assert themselves, this is good and expected. Growling, pulling on ears, tails, etc is allowable. Strength and dominance can be seen here.  It is not acceptable with humans and is worked with from this point on.
> 
> Anatolian pups are different than pyr pups. They start out faster and are much more serious.  There is one in the group that has some real moxie! These kind of pups end up bonding closely with me as they are worked with more. Case in point is Chunk our 9 month old Pyr pup. Super chill dog yet highly dominant... started working with  his defiance at 3 weeks. The dog is staying here, he is retained, he also believes everything is his. He would not be super chill had he not been worked with. He is highly confident and has extreme dominance yet does not need to exert his dominance. More about him in my other thread.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/9-month-pyr-pups-update-1-23-15.30538/#post-381438
> 
> The other morning there was a loud noise (a pup for whatever reason yelped) all of the other pups sat up alert and started looking around! If that wasn't a picture perfect moment!
> This litter is a  bit advanced for whatever reason. I am enjoying each one. I have no idea how  I will let each one go.
> Pics later!


.....Awwww they sound marvelous....I love puppy piles.....I'm looking forward to pics..


----------



## SueD

Oh my goodness....they are tooo adorable. Im sort of envious although I found a puppy...Im really wanting one of YOURS!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Today the pups are 4 weeks. They have discovered they have teeth!  Every once in a while we need to rescue a pup from the mouth of another. Those teeth are sharp! Doesn't feel good to the pup that is having his ear or paw chomped down on.

The wrestle and tussle and growl and play. The cutest thing is when they come up and put their paw on you. 

Can I say LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

My children seem to all love the Dark Pinto. Almost everyone's favorite. There are a few that are super chill and a few that are a real handful.

This week will be weaning week. They are eating mash (ground up dog food, goats milk, cereal) but will move to chopped dry food.
Callie will be happy as she is struggling a bit to keep up with their demand.  I think if the litter would have been smaller these pups would be 12 lbs already. They are all growing well. No complaints.

As soon as my 9 moth pup Elisa is out of the kennel pen (she is in heat) I will move them outside!  

Pics in the next few days...


----------



## Southern by choice

Forgot to add... took UC Davis forever to get a hold of  
Next week all the DNA stuff should come in ... I will swab send out and get the results 2-6 days later.

Can I just say 13 samples...
Vet bills are adding up quick!


----------



## goatgurl

" and they it puppy love".  they are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> Forgot to add... took UC Davis forever to get a hold of
> Next week all the DNA stuff should come in ... I will swab send out and get the results 2-6 days later.
> 
> Can I just say 13 samples...
> Vet bills are adding up quick!



Hope your vet bills aren't expensive like they are here!!


----------



## MsDeb

Awwwww....melting into a big puddle of puppy heaven!  Just now getting around to seeing the pics.  I can smell the puppy breath from here and can imagine just sitting and letting them crawl all over. I LOVE PUPPY PARTIES!  Thanks again for sharing them with us.


----------



## bonbean01

Love me them puppies!!!!  And so glad to see beautiful Callie too! Beautiful girl


----------



## goats&moregoats

Sorry, I some how missed these post until just yesterday. Just got caught up on all the reading. Puppies are absolutely adorable. So much puppy cuteness.  So glad Callie came through and is back to herself. Looking forward to watching your puppies grow.


----------



## Southern by choice

I was too busy to get pics.

I did get weights though because they are on their first round of dewormers.  They range from the lil runt that we call "PT" short for pocket toli  at just over 6 1/2 lbs to the largest at just under 10 lbs the majority are 8 3/4- 9 1/2. All good.

We have had a rough few days with Callie. Today she has gone down twice. Tonight she is very bad... the pups are now completely seperated as they are too much  with her issues and are so big they are just wearing the poor girl down. They are on food(moistened) and they drink water so it looks like they will get mom 1x day so she doesn't get mastitis but not so much she will crash.

Sending in blood work tomorrow.
She is making me nervous tonight.


----------



## Southern by choice

Callie crashed we are working on her and are in contact with vet... giving injections, taking temp every hour. 

Why do these things happen in the middle of the night?


----------



## MsDeb

Sending up a prayer for Callie.  And for you.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry to hear that Callie is relapsing to the difficulties she experienced right after birthing.  I truly hope with your attention and care, and her will to pull through, that she will do just that. Is this a continuation of the calcium issues or something else? Whatever it is, I hope it can be rectified swiftly and not affect her future or any potential future breeding attempts. Maybe next time you should limit her to only 6-8 pups? (a little levity)... Hope she's OK. Take care of yourself too Lady.


----------



## babsbag

Praying that Callie is ok. Poor girl.


----------



## SA Farm

Praying for you and Callie!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I feel so bad for you Southern.  You need a week off!  Callie is such a good girl.  I hope she pops back from this soon.  She is feeding a lot of mouths.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm so sorry to hear this!  Sending many prayers for Callie, you and your entire family.


----------



## SueD

Southern by choice said:


> Today the pups are 4 weeks. They have discovered they have teeth!  Every once in a while we need to rescue a pup from the mouth of another. Those teeth are sharp! Doesn't feel good to the pup that is having his ear or paw chomped down on.
> 
> The wrestle and tussle and growl and play. The cutest thing is when they come up and put their paw on you.
> 
> Can I say LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My children seem to all love the Dark Pinto. Almost everyone's favorite. There are a few that are super chill and a few that are a real handful.
> 
> This week will be weaning week. They are eating mash (ground up dog food, goats milk, cereal) but will move to chopped dry food.
> Callie will be happy as she is struggling a bit to keep up with their demand.  I think if the litter would have been smaller these pups would be 12 lbs already. They are all growing well. No complaints.
> 
> As soon as my 9 moth pup Elisa is out of the kennel pen (she is in heat) I will move them outside!
> 
> Pics in the next few days...




Oh yeah, puppy teeth....razor sharp...imagine....I loved our puppies piles when I was breeding Schips....miss those balls of fur and energy....if I could keep them all I would...but thankfully others wanted to enjoy as well!!
Enjoy those fur babies and send more pics so we can live vicariously through them!!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Prayers are being said for Callie and your family.


----------



## Hens and Roos

for you all


----------



## goatgurl

how is callie this morning?  poor baby, and how are you, did you get any sleep.  prayers for her and you too.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

goatgurl said:


> how is callie this morning?  poor baby, and how are you, did you get any sleep.  prayers for her and you too.


X2
Are you and Callie ok?  We are all praying you are!


----------



## Sweetened

My heart is going out to you, just got a chance to catch up on the thread this morning.


----------



## Southern by choice

She is doing ok today. LONGGGGG night!
Right now I feel like all I do is stick a thermometer up her butt... poke, prod.

She crashed really hard and went into tremmers, then stiff leg... these are both very bad.  Even in the midst Callie will always eat chicken... not this time. Very unresponsive and temp went up to 104.4 or 104.7 right now I am a little bit off ... just need to take a nap....  on phone with vet on and off and got temp down to 103 at 2:30 am. She did eat. Also gave 1 tsp of mustard to assist in the magnesium. I had never heard of that but must have helped as well as the Penn G.... We mixed the mustard with warm water and drenched her, she could not drink. Once she was somewhat stable ... no tremmers, stiffness and got up to drink and eat a little we all went to sleep for a few hours. Yes how smart are we... all the adults in the house are all awake and right by her... um  finally had to tell everyone to go to bed because if we have to drive all the way to emergency someone needs to be awake enough to drive!
By 7 am she was normal temp... only to drop to 99. 
Then went back to normal... 101.1
Drew blood and that has been sent in. 
Can I say  when an Anatolian does NOT want to sit up it is near impossible to get a good draw. They are like slinky's.
Leg draw is easier on her, as her neck is thick and so much dense fur AND the dog has the *thickest* skin ever. Seriously ... guess she really is one tough cookie.

So this is where we are now....
She is dropped to 98 but is stable. She is eating, drinking, taking calcium as well as D3,  and will give the magnesium as needed.
meandering around and snubbing all food that isn't gourmet. 

We are all rather perplexed. Callie's diet is excellent and all the dogs are in excellent health so why did she have this is labor? There really is no reason for it. If/when something like this happens it is usually 10 days to 3 weeks and is because the pups are taxing the mom and she cannot keep up with the Calcium... This is just a real weird thing. 
8 of the 10 pups are in a stall and weaned. 2 pups (the smallest) we have kept in and let nurse enough to relieve some pressure as the last thing we need is mastitis!  
Glad I still get 2 pups inside. LOL I love my babies!

So I will continue temp taking every 2 hours and monitor her closely. She is sleeping on the couch right now and I have pulled a twin mattress out  so I can be with her all through the night. Seeing as how she likes to take my couch (bed) 

On a more positive note- when Callie is feeling "up" she does feel the need to now keep an "eye on things" LOL she looks out the window and if she sees anything "suspicious" she lets out her half howl half bark! Of course that sets off the German Shepherd and the "Lucy" dog.  That is a lot of noise. Callie being the LOUDEST!  
and.... the PUPPIES!    So this morning we go out and the pups can'y see us but hear us.... we can peak over the gate (it is a solid no see through wooden gate) they all sit up alert looking and they start growling and Big Boy (he is the big Pinto) starts barking! In his MOST SERIOUS bark! I t was adorable. Once my daughter walked through they all started wagging tails  and were happy.... gotta love a tiny Lgd in the making puppy.  Of course being all boys they wrestle a lot and are trying to figure out who is dominant... after 45 seconds - 1 minute of full on wrestling they plop drop and sleep! But  of course the other pups that still have energy take advantage of this and will pull tails and jump on them. It is a sight to see! 

THANK YOU ALL!   
 If Callie only knew how many people love her and are pulling for her... truly if you got to meet Callie you would adore her. Thanks again everyone... I will keep you all updated on how her bloodwork is. I really do feel like you all are sharing the burden with us and it means so much.

Going to sleep for a few hours!


----------



## MsDeb

Thanks for the update.  Prayers for healing and rest for you all.


----------



## Sweetened

My thoughts remain with you!


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks for the update Southern. Glad that things aren't quite as critical as they were last night. I hope Callie can pull it together and get herself stabilized. 

She's not gonna want to go back to work!  She's going to think she's retired and gone to doggie heaven! Her own bed in a warm house with lady servant(s) to do her bidding and all that   OK, I probably deserve a good  for that. Anyway... hope you got some much needed rest as well.


----------



## Baymule

Southern, I am so glad Callie has pulled through! Bless you and your family for being there for Callie and her pups. What an ordeal for all of you to go through. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What an ordeal you have been through.  Callie is tough - but you may be tougher!  Hope things level out and go well from now on.


----------



## goatgurl

did you tell callie that she had better enjoy having the last two pups with her till they are weaned because those are the last she is going to have.... ever!  prayers continue


----------



## bonbean01

Prayers and good thoughts winging their way to you....note...got that wingit worked in   Callie just has to get through this!!!!  She really did have such an awesome number of all boys!!!!  Love hearing about those pups...wish I was there to help keep night watch and also to go snuggle all those puppies!


----------



## luvmypets

My prayers go out to you and Callie  

Hope that she starts feeling better and you can get some sleep !


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank You all again. 

Callie is doing well... we took last 2 pups off today.  We are expressing milk to relieve her but not milking her out, yet inevitably, there are milk puddles everywhere. 
SO MUCH MILK! 
My daughter says "gee we could put her on the stanchion!"
Gosh my DD is such a goatie ... not left brain, not right brain, she is GOAT brain!

Sad though as Callie wants to be with her pups. 

Got a few pics tonight in their stall...






 



 



 



 



 
This pinto loves people and is so gentle... then comes "Leo" 


 
Leo bulldozes him right down. Lil Tiggs is the redtan with the sweet face in the back... what a love! 




and #8 "P.T." just cuz he is adorable! from a few days ago


 
He wants to be weighed again... he said he is a big boy! And that scale must be wrong! He's not a "pocket Toli"


----------



## luvmypets

Omg to much cute to handle!


----------



## SA Farm

I can't believe how big they are already! Wow


----------



## babsbag

I need some of those boys to offset all the girls at my  place. The coloring on your pups and mine are pretty much the same so we could swap and no one would know. Except maybe Callie and Sigueme.


----------



## goats&moregoats

So want one and I know I can't because my place isn't big enough for another, won't be until Oct.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow Southern, those pups are just adorable! If you have any left over and need to place one in a good home, keep me in mind. I won't be using him as an LGD, but as a companion. My Golden Retriever is 11 years old and she has tumors, so not sure how much longer I'll have her. I have chickens, and will have bees this spring, but no livestock yet. I'll make the drive there to pick him up!


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> Wow Southern, those pups are just adorable! If you have any left over and need to place one in a good home, keep me in mind. I won't be using him as an LGD, but as a companion. My Golden Retriever is 11 years old and she has tumors, so not sure how much longer I'll have her. I have chickens, and will have bees this spring, but no livestock yet. I'll make the drive there to pick him up!


Chickens are the "gateway" farm animal......  and it just snowballs from there....


----------



## Southern by choice

> Latestarter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her own bed in a warm house with lady servant(s) to do her bidding and all that   OK, I probably deserve a good  for that. Anyway... hope you got some much needed rest as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latestarter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Southern, those pups are just adorable! If you have any left over and need to place one in a good home, keep me in mind. I won't be using him as an LGD, but as a companion. My Golden Retriever is 11 years old and she has tumors, so not sure how much longer I'll have her. I have chickens, and will have bees this spring, but no livestock yet. I'll make the drive there to pick him up!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


@Latestarter I wanted to let you know that first quote made me laugh... and I REALLY needed to laugh!  Lady servants! 

You are right , she is loving being served! 
On the flip side... she is a LGD and that means when she hears the othet LGD's barking she BARKS TOO! 
 in the house right by my head (yes I am still sleeping in the room with her)  All I can say is it is deafening! AND all night it seems. They are nocturnal you know. 

She is feeling better but misses her pups terribly. 
Right now she is at by feet... just got off MY mattress  and she hears the guard geese.. so now she is growling... if the dogs start so will she. UGH!  She is too weak for actual work and last night there was a dog on the back fenceline... we NEVER have stray dogs here... dogs were at it ALL night.
 SO WAS CALLIE! 

Hoping tonight will be better. We cannot watch any animal shows on TV either as she thinks her goats are in danger 

As much as I want sleep I am thankful that she is up and barking instead of laying there unresponsive.
You never know what can go wrong and I can lose pups but not the mother... it is unbearable. 
Truly these are all the reasons that prior to these litters it had been almost 3 decades since I bred my own dogs. I really don't like it and I really don't like placing them either. No matter how well you screen someone you will still have one that you realize later you should have NEVER placed that dog with. It is so hard. I love training and I will be focusing on that... it is my heart and I would rather work with dogs that need remedial training. 

With each dog they take a piece of my heart and I am just not cut out to part with them... it is like a big hole.
I think most breeders love the 8 week stage so they can move on to their new homes and for me it is opposite... it is just the beginning of where the fun starts... they become dogs and the joy of their individual personalities, their strengths and weaknesses, their quirks, their soulful eyes, their responses... all of it is ... well hard to put into words really. Truth be told I also will always find that "one" dog in that litter and it will be my dog ... how do you part with that dog? I can't and that is a problem...
I am selfish... I like to keep the best dogs for myself  

I have a litter I will be evaluating... they aren't LGD's but pets and oh my goodness... when I was sent the info they sent pics... I have already picked the dog from that litter that will be "the dog"... The dogs structure, stance, expression, order in the litter... wow... see when I see a great dog I want it!   No I won't bring him home but it will be fun to see in person if the dog is what I think it will be.


----------



## SueD

Southern by choice said:


> Callie crashed we are working on her and are in contact with vet... giving injections, taking temp every hour.
> 
> Why do these things happen in the middle of the night?


Oh nooooo. I hope everything is alright with her.


----------



## Southern by choice

Update- Bloodwork is in and she is still low in Calcium and her Protein was down which is a little odd. White count slightly elevated.
I need to go slaughter a turkey or two.

Ya know it is pretty bad when your vet "pocket dials" you. 

I guess next week we will do another draw and see what the blood work shows ... _again_.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Geeze louise!  Poor girl, but surely she's on the road to recovery with all those little vampires taken off of her!


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> Geeze louise!  Poor girl, but surely she's on the road to recovery with all those little vampires taken off of her!



You aren't kidding!  Poor girl , she is so sad about not being with them... she goes out and runs over (well actually kinda meanders- no strength for running) to the barn and stands there and looks up at me. Breaks my heart. The puppies smell her and start crying.

Can I say "no".. not again! Poor girl.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Ohh, poor girl.   I hope she's fully recovered soon.  That's so hard to separate a mama from her babies.


----------



## Hens and Roos

and  for you both!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Southern by choice

Pups are doing well. They turned 5 weeks today!
Didn't get weights too busy..

It went down to 12 degrees last night and I think one or two got cold... we brought them in for a bit. Without momma and not nursing it is harder to keep them warm.

Will get updates soon. 
I did get some pics today but I put them in another thread for you all to vote for your favorite pic... for my website and POW (website) I am terrible at POW on my site because I spend too much time here! 

Here is the thread 
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/pick-my-new-pups-picture.30664/

Callie is doing well... she stole pizza off the table.... just walked by and very nonchalantly grabbed it and kept walking. BRAT! I told her I saw her and said come here... she kepy going... of course I am just happy she can do that so I walked behind her and gave her a bear hug and told her I loved her. Anything for Cal right now.


----------



## babsbag

NOOOO.  Not the pizza.   She is spoiled for sure. I took Sig some broth for her food tonight and she was like "where's the beef ??"...broth on her kibble wasn't good enough.


----------



## goats&moregoats

so glad to hear Callie is doing better.       The pups are just tooooooooo cute!


----------



## Southern by choice

I put up the pics for the DNA stuff on the wrong thread LOL
But they are up  

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/dna-pics-pups-2-9.30664/page-2#post-383383


----------



## Southern by choice

So, I have narrowed down my favorites. I have 5! 
That is only half the litter. 

3 of the pintos PT and the silver/grey 
# 8,9,10,3,4 I also really like #2 Not Leo... 

#8 was one of my "growler" pups I started working with at 3 weeks. He learned very quickly and of course what usually happens, happened... he is "my" boy. Now when I reach down to pet him he lays down on his side rolls on his back and wants his belly rubbed. 
They all give kisses and are learning not to nibble as they kiss.

Knowing this is going to probably be our last litter it makes it especially difficult as each one is part of my heart. 

The kids will bring in a pup randomly for some social time. This is good as we see whether they will explore the house. Some have learned how to get to the kitchen. LOL gotta love a LGD pup! They are also being exposed to the cat and the housedogs.

This weekend we will work with the pups for problem solving (phase 1) and also sudden "new" environment... we will see how well they adjust who will try to get back to the "familiar" place, are they stressed? are they relaxed? do they explore? 
Trying to get back to their familiar place is not a negative... unless they are frantic or stressed.  They will get to be around some chickens too. I can only work successfully with a few at a time... no way can I do 10 and observe all of them at once.
This is the part I LOVE! 

They will be moved to their new area. They will be right along side the goats and chickens. The goats are very curious about these "new" creatures. My males in that area are Badger and Chunk (the 10 month pup)... Chunk loves them and always tries to go in their stall. Silly boy.
They will also be introduced.
No food issues, no possessiveness yet.


----------



## Southern by choice

We have been taking Callie out to the front field (convenience as well as she doesn't need to really work) with Chunk and Badger.
She is loving it! 
D and Tiggs can see her from their field... they howl (well Tiggs does) for her. 
She gets along great with the boys. The real test was us bringing Eliza (the other 10 month pup) in. Eliza has been in the dry lot because she has been in heat. She finished up (Thankfully  UGH) and we brought her in... a few times it looked like they were gonna "go". Callie can be fully engaged but she will obey my command, but only mine, so I instructed everyone that if they "go" get out of the way... I'll be there asap but don't touch them! Well they never ended up "going" Eliza I think realized Callie is not something she would want to mess with ... yet... these dogs are smart when it comes to understanding the pecking order. From that point on Eliza kept trying to get Callie to play with her. 
Callie would not play... snot! 

Put her pups in another outdoor yard inside the field. They loved it! She wanted to play with her pups so bad but when we let her in with them yep... all they wanted was a teat!  So that was a no go. Took a few pups into the field. They were loving it and exploring. Looking at chickens, and baby goats. They were a little scared of the baby goats.

Today we will get a few more out and about!


----------



## bonbean01

Love your dogs and pups and love the updates!!!    My nephew's wife is a musher and when her 5 dogs all of a sudden start to "go"  it is very scary and she goes right in there with the teeth, claws and fighting and has it all okay pretty quickly....whew....glad you didn't have to do that today !!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Got a few pics yesterday


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhhh - they are cuter every day!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Sweetened

awh gosh, i just love that nose picture!


----------



## Southern by choice

Sweetened said:


> awh gosh, i just love that nose picture!



My littlest DD took that... she was standing here looking at the pics  I put up last night and she smiled and said "I thought for sure you would delete that pic, didn't think you'd like just a nose."
I told her I love it and I scrolled down and she just read your post!

You made her day! Mine too!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Love the pictures!  It looks like the pups found someone comfortable to cuddle with 

The pups sure are getting big!


----------



## Latestarter

Those boys are growing FAST! Wow are they getting big!   What a beautiful batch of pups ! Congrats once again. 

How is Callie doing at this point? Has she recovered/regained more strength? Completely out of the woods yet? Still needing coddling? Any more pizza dinners ?  Speaking of which, pizza sounds like a good dinner for me here. Maybe I'll break down and go out to http://www.papamurphys.com/ and pick up a pie to bring home  My dog might get a few of the crusts


----------



## OneFineAcre

Great pics


----------



## purplequeenvt

I love the one of all those fat pups passed out in that little lap!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

They are getting big!  Sounds like the beginning of training is going well.  I'm looking forward to hearing about how they all progress.


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> Those boys are growing FAST! Wow are they getting big!   What a beautiful batch of pups ! Congrats once again.
> 
> How is Callie doing at this point? Has she recovered/regained more strength? Completely out of the woods yet? Still needing coddling? Any more pizza dinners ?  Speaking of which, pizza sounds like a good dinner for me here. Maybe I'll break down and go out to http://www.papamurphys.com/ and pick up a pie to bring home  My dog might get a few of the crusts



Thank You, we are smitten for sure! 
Callie is doing better each day. Drying up now which is helping immensely! This coming week I will do another draw and send it in to check all her levels..._again_. Hoping this is the last draw I need to do. 
It was very cold here this am.. 2 degrees (unusual for NC) and she was LOVING IT! She went out and ran with 3 of the pyrs! They played hard. Yesterday she got to have time with her boys, D and Tiggs.  
Coddling? Me????   Of course! She doesn't need it but she gets it!  

Pizza... yep!
Tonight 3 lbs of ham right out of the oven as well as an omelet... yeah, she turns her nose up at dog food.  Unless it is mixed with cottage cheese.
She is back to guarding every feed bowl in the house. My poor German Shepherd wants her house back.
She sleeps on the couch takes my pillow, and stretches out at her will. 

I imagine she will be ready in another week or two to be back out full time. She has lost her winter coat though through pregnanct and being in so we will see... unusually cold here. I am wondering if I will have to move my couch out to her field.

Thanks for asking. Callie is truly the way the breed was intended. The smallest child can love on her, she is welcoming but discerning of strangers yet she is a very fierce guardian. Her temperament is exactly what a Toli should be.



HoneyDreameMomma said:


> They are getting big!  Sounds like the beginning of training is going well.  I'm looking forward to hearing about how they all progress.



Well so far they have progressed right into my heart! 
Little PT is the one I am most surprised with. He is going to be something! Very attentive, always watching, stands upright, first out, first curious, no timidity... not overly bold but bold. And not so runty anymore!
Blue Collar is "my" boy! I love this dog! I want him.
I also am smitten with Green Collar. 

Irritated with UC Davis..... timed out on my submittal info... but half info is in half isn't ... NO ONE WILL ANSWER THE PHONE! NO ONE WILL CALL BACK! They say leave # and message and we will call back... no they don't. I have never had issues with UC Davis but this is a different division... I guess maybe they are super busy. I just thought all this would be done by now. Hoping it is this week.


----------



## Mike CHS

I defy anyone to view those pictures and not smile.


----------



## Laura_P

Sweetened said:


> awh gosh, i just love that nose picture!



Yes, I love the nose picture too! 

Those puppies are so adorable! How can you stand being around all that cuteness?


----------



## Southern by choice

With the severe cold snap we are enduring and needing to keep pups off of ice so they don't splay they have been in their indoor stall... well 10 growing pups means you clean out that stall constantly. 
We brought the whole litter in the house for some lovin' and so the stall could get cleaned...

Let me just say... 

10 pups .. the testosterone is flying! They have also grown some legs and look like real dogs... act like real dogs, wrestle like real dogs, eat like BIG dogs, POOP like big dogs too! 

After they wrestled, ate ,pooped they all crashed! 
Pyrs are far cleaner than Anatolians... just sayin' 

Tried to get pics but none came out.

Got some weights but their official weigh ins won't be til 7 wkks... right now we have the 2 smallest at 15.3 the largest 18 the basic range is 17. Trying to keep them on the lean side. They will be heavy boned and don't need issues.

Next deworming coming up. And looks like I will need to go through another company for DNA. UC Davis has really been terrible at getting back to us. I am really irritated to say the least.

High of 17 today with WC 8. Right now 13 WC -2! Will be very cold tonight. Pups doing ok though.
Callie is living the life sleeping on the couch but is guarding in the house   She has her "spot" and the funny thing is everyone in the house moves out of the way when she wants to take her spot on the couch. Yep, she trained them well.


----------



## Southern by choice

UC Davis finally got back to me.

Tests are being shipped! Finally!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## bonbean01

now you wait.  No matter what, your pups are beautiful!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Can't wait to hear.


----------



## Southern by choice

Me too! 
I actually will be very surprised if any are D's but I would not be disappointed. As a matter of fact there is one (well 2 actually) that I just adore and are my boys... that is when I think  "maybe you are half D"  they have that soulful pyr way about them.

They are mad mad mad about not going out... but I just can't risk an injury to them being on ice. 
We are suppose to get rain...  I don't need more ice!


----------



## jodief100

They are so stinking adorable!!!!!  SO glad Callie is doing better.  Give her lots of hugs and kisses for me.


----------



## Southern by choice

7 week pics...
In their small kennel
Last night they were moved to their own 10x10 building with their  yard. The yard is adjacent to the field. More pics of that when I can... Ice and snow are ,melting and it is awful.
Leo and "My boy"



 

PT! Not so pocket any more!


----------



## bonbean01

ADORABLE!!!!!  Just love them!!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

So cute!! They sure are getting big


----------



## Latestarter

I WANT ONE!!!  What more can or need be said?


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> I WANT ONE!!!  What more can or need be said?



I think I will have a companion pup! 
Just really starting to see who is who.
PT the one that was small... so far he has the best guardian traits. I am gonna love this dog... I mean someone else is gonna love this dog!

We have a few that are highly dominant.
Lil Tiggs (that is what I call the one) is super gentle and very mellow. I think he will be a companion dog. He may make it as a "light duty" dog.
Big Boy so far is looking like he will be an all around dog... companion, guardian, people oriented, laid back mellow boy yet is very watchful and attentive.

I just can't believe they are 7 weeks already!
Deworming and weights tonight!   Not my favorite thing to do!


----------



## Latestarter

Southern by choice said:


> I think I will have a companion pup!
> PT the one that was small... so far he has the best guardian traits. _*I am gonna love this dog... *__*I mean *__*someone else*__* is gonna love this dog!...*_


So what day should I arrive to pick mine up?    I need to know so I can plan the time off from work for the 60 hour round trip drive!   I can't imagine how difficult it's going to be for you to watch them go... I know it would tear me up! It's amazing how fast the time goes by...


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL It's called Shipping!

You are right... it is very hard to let them go.
I always cry.


----------



## mikiz

So so so adorable! Got me seriously thinking about getting LGDs when I start up, especially having miniature animals! We have lots of feral dogs and cats and foxes.

One thing I was wondering though, how do you feed your working groups? Do they get regular meals like house/farm dogs do, or do they find their own food?


----------



## Southern by choice

mikiz said:


> One thing I was wondering though, how do you feed your working groups? Do they get regular meals like house/farm dogs do, or do they find their own food?



They are fed usually in the am after working at night. They eat and then they sleep.
We do a mixture of dry feeds and raw.
Winter they generally eat everyday... warm and hot months they may turn away from their food for a day or a few days at a time. 
We always offer food but they eat what and when they want.


----------



## GLENMAR

*Those pups are beautiful. Such great photos. *


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Got a few pics yesterdayView attachment 7412 View attachment 7413 View attachment 7414 View attachment 7415 View attachment 7416 View attachment 7417 View attachment 7418 View attachment 7419


How did I miss thes pics from the 15th???  They are ADORABLE!!! 
Oh yeah!  I'm still having to use my cell phone to get on BYH.  And I was driving back to Texas with MY puppies, from Kansas, on the 15th.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> 7 week pics...
> In their small kennel
> Last night they were moved to their own 10x10 building with their  yard. The yard is adjacent to the field. More pics of that when I can... Ice and snow are ,melting and it is awful.
> Leo and "My boy"
> View attachment 7591
> PT! Not so pocket any more!
> View attachment 7592
> 
> View attachment 7593
> 
> View attachment 7594
> 
> View attachment 7595
> 
> View attachment 7596
> 
> View attachment 7597
> 
> View attachment 7598
> 
> View attachment 7599
> 
> View attachment 7600


 
   OMG!!! They are getting cuter, the older they get!  In the 1st pic, the one with the white face has the same expression my Deo gets. 

They are all so precious!


----------



## Latestarter

Southern by choice said:


> LOL It's called Shipping!
> 
> You are right... it is very hard to let them go.
> I always cry.


Shipping?!?!  I have never had a dog shipped to me. I have ALWAYS gone to the person (breeder) I was purchasing it from and met them personally as well as visited with/met the sire and dam if possible.   The drive would be a minor inconvenience! believe me when I say; I've driven longer and further for (a LOT) less  

Well, anyway, just keep me in mind if that last one is having trouble finding a home   Justsayin


----------



## frustratedearthmother

"ahem"  ... still waiting on my "prize" puppy for guessing the correct size of the litter....


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

What a bunch of cuties!  Thanks for posting the pictures, so we can watch them grow up.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh my goodness.  Like I seriously would need one more thing to do around here, but wow oh wow do I want one.


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## BrownSheep

Have you gotten your reports back from UC Davis?...or where it was they went..

Who's da daddy?


----------



## Southern by choice

BrownSheep said:


> Have you gotten your reports back from UC Davis?...or where it was they went..



LOL I FINALLY JUST got the swabs in yesterday!
With kidding yesterday, my son in a car accident and a goat in labor  it will wait til tomorrow and we will Fedx out!

Tiggy is the daddy though


----------



## BrownSheep

Hope every one is ok!

I'm still interested to see.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow if not one thing it's another... Hope your son is OK. vehicles can be replaced a lot easier... Hope the goat delivered without a hitch and I'm not kidding either (sorry... couldn't resist).


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope your son is okay


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Hang in there!  We're all pulling for you and yours!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks all. Son is ok. Car totaled. The guys insurance company has not been easy to get a hold of though. 

We have had kidding happening like crazy... so I haven't had much time. We are up to 10 Bottle babies now.
Star had trips! My daughters goat had trips.

Here is a sneak peak at the pups... sorry just no time to read or post so if you want to ee alot more go to...

http://www.winginitfarms.com/pups

I have a slideshow up.

Sneak peak...


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice- checked out your website


----------



## Devonviolet

OMG! They are just as cute as Deo and Violet were at that age!   I just wanna squeeze them all!


----------



## Sunny75

so glad your son is ok. 

congrats on the new kids 

the pups are adorable..  I can almost smell the puppy breath from here 

Need more land, to get more goats, to justify an LGD to hubby (this is reasonable, right?)


----------



## Southern by choice

Sunny75 said:


> Need more land, to get more goats, to justify an LGD to hubby (this is reasonable, right?)



   YEP! 

lol We are looking at 50 acres right now and I am thinkingthat would give me 10- 5 acre fields... 2 dogs to a field... you get where I am going with this right?    But then I HAVE to get more goats... it is a vicious cycle I tell ya!


----------



## bonbean01

love the math Southern   And yes, you will need more LGDs and more goats to justify them....AND...time for you to get some hair sheep and they will also require LGDs


----------



## Southern by choice

I am out trying to clean out their building. 
Not an easy task with 10 pups all wanting to be under your feet... actually 7 of the 10 pups! LOL 
One pup will clearly be a companion dog. I just brought him in the house! He always climbs right in your lap and lays down. 
Yes 140+lbs can still be a lap dog! 
My 3 boys are amazing. They always stand back, watch, listen, stay on focus.  I will look over and talk and these 3 are smart. Really smart. They don't come running and act wild but stay and listen and watch. 

More later gotta run...


----------



## Mike CHS

Hate to hijack but I'm curious what signs point to the one pup towards being a companion dog at such a young age. That might help some (like me ) know what to avoid when looking for an LGD pup.


----------



## MsDeb

Wow!  Miss a few posts and puppies just seem to grow up before my eyes!  They are so beautiful. Literal "warm fuzzies!" Glad to hear your son is ok!  Never a dull moment, right?


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> Hate to hijack but I'm curious what signs point to the one pup towards being a companion dog at such a young age. That might help some (like me ) know what to avoid when looking for an LGD pup.



This is better determined by a watchful breeder as opposed to someone going to look at pups. It is the history of the dog, daily observations and behaviors. This particular dog is enamored with people. Is not not focused on what is going on around him, just focused on humans. Cries, barks and carries on for people. Always climbs right into our lap and is then relaxed and comfortable.
He still has time to mature and things may change, however it is highly unlikely.

If you were to go and see a litter more than likely the majority of the pups would come up to you and be affectionate. That would be normal so not a good indicator for a purchaser.

There are many things a breeder should do with their pups to help place them properly. I can tell you though that is only a small % of whether the dog will succeed. The rest is really up to the purchaser and how well they introduce the dog to it's new environment. The first weeks are critical and can set the pup up for success or failure...


----------



## Baymule

YAY! Found this thread again! We moved February 14, our 19th anniversary. It's been crazy, trying to get settled in, NO INTERNET and using crappy cell phone that I can't see the pictures that every one is oooohing and ahhhing over. Glad Callie and pups are doing well. Also glad your son is OK from car wreck. Cars are replaceable. Our puppy, Trip is growing like a weed. We bring him in at night and put him on a kennel so he doesn't become coyote bait. Paris still wants to take his head off. I learn from your postings and you are helping me be a better LGD puppy mom.


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks Southern.   We are still working with some folks in TN and I trust them from what I see so far.  They are more "old school" in their handling so I've avoided asking things of them that I can ask on here.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> Thanks Southern.   We are still working with some folks in TN and I trust them from what I see so far.  They are more "old school" in their handling so I've avoided asking things of them that I can ask on here.



What do you mean "old school"?


----------



## Meaghan

I have such a hard time keeping up with threads on my phone, but I LOVE the puppy pictures! So cute and fluffy! Makes me wish we could have one.


----------



## Mike CHS

Old School may not have been the correct term but they are among those that does very little socialization of either the parents or the pups.  We haven't committed to getting a pup from them because of that.  The Aussies they raise or treated like pets but are still good herding dogs.  Their LGDs aren't people aggressive but they definitely don't look at the owners as the leaders and I have my doubts about how they get vet care.


----------



## Southern by choice

These 2 pics were taken when we outside of the new goat barn... we just had my daughters doe kid and we had to whisk them out(bottle feeding this year)... the 10 month old pups Eliza and Chunk came to clean them off and I looked over and saw the pups, snapped a few shots...

You can see there are several in these 2 pics that are attentive, alert, watching and focused... 7 weeks old











Forgive the mess, we are under a great deal of construction here. The mud is not helping! Grrrr

This is Eliza and Chunk cleaning the babies. They do a better job than we do  and they are faster at getting them dry.
We did have one issue... Callie came over and Eliza let out a horrific growl... it was the "these are my babies back off"... Callie's hackles went up because no 10 month old female pyr is going to tell her what to do... then Chunk started growling and I decided that it was too big of a party... put Callie in with her pups and Chunk laid down right next to the babies and let Eliza do her job.

Good girl Eliza


 
Callie... before she was moved


 
Drying kids


 
Chunk lays down to not intimidate and lets Eliza continue cleaning


 
Chunk- the kid thinks it is mommy LOL


 
Chunk


 

Notice Eliza's face? She has some battle scars... no idea what she tangled with recently but she has quite a few scabs on her face and head. She has been going under the gate (there is a hole for that) to the front field at night and she camps out under a cluster of trees... there has been something out there she doesn't like. DS found a partially eaten fawn closeby and another fawn carcass a week ago, this am a coon.. coyotes have been very active here so Eliza (our patroller) is out on patrol apparently keeping watch. She is a good dog. Chunk stays withthe goats for the most part and daddy Badger is wherever he needs to be when he needs to be there.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Love the pics!  All the pups are growing up so fast!


----------



## Southern by choice

Yesterday was finally dry enough... and I use that term lightly, for us to take pups to the field. Our friends that help us with the pups came so we had about 6 people out there to supervise.
We also brought Amy up. Amy and Chunk did get put up as they are not fond of anyone being in their field.
So... pups like to run after the chickens... no surprise there as they are toli's   some goat kids were running around and a few pups thought they were something to play with. Gave a few corrections and pulled out the training lead but didn't really use it. It was more of a watch and observe time. Several are more exploratory, some are just very focused and meander around more slowly, others are what's that what's that and are here there and everywhere.
4 pups felt the wire.   

Callie was furious at that wire and went crazy running to see what was hurting her babies. So of course Eliza doesn't like Callie ripping through "her" field. Runs after Callie trying to figure out why she is running all over... next thing it looks like it will be "on" between the two. UGH
I ran a little interference and got between them walking and using my body to push back against Eliza. * If you are not familiar with how to do this or how to read fight mode DO NOT DO THIS.

Got Eliza pushed back and moved out of the way... brat went right back. Decided to but Eliza in the barn. Eliza has taken complete ownership of this field. Came right up and over the gate.  She does not back down but all was well and there was peace.

Eliza is not the high confident dog outside the field as she is in her field. I was impressed however that at just turning 11 months there is no backing down. Good dog. Amy, Eliza, Chunk, Badger are all together today.... Will take Callie and pups out to the field but Amy will get put up. 

Hope to take some pics today and get them posted. 

The one pup that was running and grabbed a chicken (that was then corrected) later walked around the chicken. Smart dog. Hope they all do that.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Good pups! Here's hoping they figure out staying away from wire and chickens!  Something tells me they'll figure out the wire before the chickens.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well... waiting on UC Davis.
Got all excited yesterday when I got the *13 emails* ... yeah one for EACH INDIVIDUAL DOG! 
that excitement turned sour quick... It was to verify all info.     

So anyway... any day now. 

My friend who shall remain nameless, Babs,  says she thinks there is some pyr in the woodpile! 

Told her the only thing that could make a Toli better is to have some pyr in him anyway!  

I love these pups and it could end up any which way... what do you all think?


----------



## mikiz

I think....they're all stinking adorable and will be amazing LGDs!
I love those oh-so-serious faces!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

7 am.... rescued the stupid Welsummer from under a pile of 10 pups.   

Welsummer was fine. 

Can I just say  

These boys are a real handful right now and they are growing so big.
They are being kept lean as they will be very heavy boned and I do not want them in any way fat! They are now 27-29 lbs at 8 and a half weeks.
They look good and they really don't look that heavy but my goodness they _are_ heavy. 

There are a few that I just love so much. Why can't I already be moved so I can keep them? 
Had a few surprises in working with them today. My mildest mannered pup was corrected 3 x in a row and he actually challenged me!   Of course I held him in submission til he understood but it did surprise me. My boy in "manning " up! 

The down side to pulling all our kids this year... yeah no protective goats out there to correct the pups. Now that was some bad timing.
Will be taking a few in with some bucks, and then back with the Kiko bucks. A FEW at a time. 
Today I had 3 that decided they wanted Chunk to play... Chunk does not want to play with them.  They were rather persistent even with Chunk growling and letting them know CLEARLY that they needed to back off. Did they? Nope.
Couple of Roosters gave the pups a what for today.


----------



## mikiz

Don't you love that little tantrum they throw when they realise you've just said I'm not letting you get away with what you just did! 
I wish I lived in the USA so I could have one of your boys SBC! 
I'm adamant I want enough land and enough animals that I'll need a pair of LGDs


----------



## Baymule

Love the progress reports!


----------



## Southern by choice

And the saga continues! 

Got a call from UC Davis. 
Ready for this?

They are sending us more swabs! We need to re-swab the 2 males! "D" and "Tiggs" (Arkados) 

Either a lab mix up, contaminated swab, or one of boys is a girl! 
They are unable to get a good marker.
Hoping the swabs are in today.  If not hopefully Monday! We will re-swab and fed-ex out. 

Pups are HUGE! and adorable!    and bad! 
..and poop ALOT! 

Will get weights on them today. Friday (13th) they turned 9 weeks!


----------



## Latestarter

Couldn't help but laugh over the silly chicken situation ... Whatever are they (silly birds) thinking when they get into these situations  ??? Glad your wellie survived the onslaught! Could have been bad all around  but worst for the bird 

Sorry that the "experts" at UC Davis are seeming to prove otherwise... Kinda makes a person think aye? Hope this is the final hurdle for you and you finally get the results. 

Having watched the pups grow through your photographic efforts, I must say that there ARE a couple in that group that look like they (may) have a touch of pyr in them ... They are ALL beautiful pups/dogs regardless!  

OK, on another completely unrelated note... been reading your sig all this time and just have to ask... what the devil is a "super" mutt? Literal? figurative? what mix? Have a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> what the devil is a "super" mutt?



 
Super Mutt- "Lucy"
Lucy is a boxer/lab mutt. The runt of the litter that I picked out of a box at Wal-Mart. She reminded me of another dog I had years ago (purebred Boxer that had a brain tumor) anyway. Lu was trained by one of my best GSD's (German Shepherd Dogs) never needed a fence the GSD taught her boundaries and corrected her at every step. Eventually the GSD passed away, Lu is the best "Super" mutt ever. She will do anything asked. From ferreting out a possum and ending it's existence, to ferreting out rogue chickens in the briers, no mole can escape her, knocking off roosters that are trying to perpetually mate a hen that is protesting, lets us know someone is pulling up or that a stranger is here... well before our LGD's are even aware. LOL She will round up and put away any bird, keeps the mean turkeys off of us, loyal family farmdog, tolerates chicks all over her, baby goats climbing, lgd pups harassing her and has watched 6 LGD's grow up. She is on the very bottom of the pecking order , even lower than a cat, BUT every LGD here protects her with everything they have and in the house yield to her. So much so that when our current GSD harasses her  and Callie was in the house recuperating, Callie flew from one end of the room to the other and was n the GSD in 1 second... they all look out for Lu.
Amy who hates everyone LOL lets Lucy come up and sniff her newborn pups, she'd kill any other dog though. 
She has grown up with 9 children, dressed up, painted nails, worn hats, and been subjected to all kinds of indignities yet she is still super patient. Old now but still keeps going strong. Not as fast as she once was but in her day I'd a put her up against a Whippet or a Greyhound... lightening fast!
Truly a super dog. We all say she should be stuffed when she dies so we can carry her from room to room. We think Lucy would like that.She is just that kind of dog.
I will need to post some blast from the past pics... I was looking for some and it made me laugh to see all the pups.

Lucy though is kinda the Rodney Dangerfield of dogs. Gets no respect.


----------



## Baymule

Gotta love a dog like that, but what a hole in your heart when they are gone.


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks for the explanation Southern... Now it all makes perfect sense, and I can tell by the depth of your explanation that Lucy is very high on YOUR "like/pecking order" list. You obviously love her very much and I'm sure it will be devastating when her time finally comes. But in the mean time, continue to love and enjoy her company! Super mutt indeed!


----------



## jodief100

The pups are just amazing!  We are all so blessed to have someone like you here to give us guidance with our dogs.  Peron and Zorya are going to be great LGD's  A lot of that is because of you.  Jack is wonderful but he has some quirks that if I had known what I know now, we may have been able to prevent. 

Thank you.  For sharing your wonderful dogs and your great advice.


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:


> The pups are just amazing!  We are all so blessed to have someone like you here to give us guidance with our dogs.  Peron and Zorya are going to be great LGD's  A lot of that is because of you.  Jack is wonderful but he has some quirks that if I had known what I know now, we may have been able to prevent.
> 
> Thank you.  For sharing your wonderful dogs and your great advice.



Thank You Jodie, very kind words. 

This weekend was a busy one and this week will be even more so.

First my swabs came in so yesterday 
I will reswab the 2 males and send them in Fed ex.   
Hopefully the results by the end of the week. 

The dogs have been in the small field daily now.
Not an easy task. The first day was oh boy do we have our hands full!  Lots and I mean LOTS of correction.
Each day has been better. We have 4, 8-9 week old Nigie kids in the field as well as Mo clone's kids (1 month old).... yesterday I saw great submission to the kids! Woo Hoo! Other than MoClone's kids the rest of the kids have no "parent" to watch out for them. These kids were pulled so their mommas don't know them. They are on there own so to speak.  

Hotwire! UGH The part I hate! It has also led to a few issues. 
Eliza is 11 months old now and the "queen" of the field. She sees it as HER field and Callie is a "guest". When I say it is Eliza's field there is nothing you can do to keep her from her field. If we put her in the front field and her goats are in the back she will one way or another get to "her" goats. If strangers are here she will get out of her stall, barn, front field... wherever and immediately go to where she can "supervise".  Well when a pup gets bit by the wire of course momma dog Callie will go flying to rescue her screaming pup... that running and tearing across the field is something Eliza doesn't like. She sees that as disturbing her field and her goats. So she has gotten up in Callie's face a few times. I have stood between them  and used my body as a drive back force. 
Until Sunday.... Eliza does not recognize Callie as part of the pack but tolerates her in her field. This time pup gets bit, Callie runs over, Eliza takes off and now Callie and Eliza are in a face off. Saturday it rained all day and we had MUD everywhere... so here we have 2 females going head to head, lots of "noise" both dogs on back feet standing tall going at it. I knew this would not be serious so I did not grab any leads or try to intervene but let it take its course... Callie is  still very underweight and not as much strength, but she is a mature LGD and seasoned. Eliza an 11 month of pup... It went on for about  a minute or so and then it was over. Callie took her down sideways... slam! right into the grossest thickest mud, got in her face and didn't let Eliza move.

Mind you NOT one bite (no punctures... nothing like that) Eliza was beat. It was actually kind of sad.  I have never seen a dog so humiliated. Eliza got up and walked away, she was depressed, and I really think embarrassed. She went off on her own the rest of the day. Her confidence and pride bruised. I went  to Eliza and told her she had done well. Gave her a hug and told her she held her own. Callie of course came over sat by me head held high almost boasting.

I was proud of Eliza. She showed tenacity! The girl has some Moxie. Showed me she will not go down easily and at 11 months she was a dog that will mature well. Eliza also will not forget.

Yesterday a repeat with the pups but no fight just all the dogs ran to see what was up with the pup. Cal and Eliza both had their hackles up. Later Eliza went up to Callie kind of like a gesture... Callie got a little arrogant and as soon as Eliza saw the body language She perked her head and body up very tall and put her head over Callie. I saw it in her eyes. She is not beat and let Callie know it.

I do want everyone to know in no way do I believe in having dogs that fight and I do not hold to the fact that they should have to fight to prove themselves. This was a pecking order thing and not one tooth penetrated the other dog. This was a battle of strength, and noise.

Also shows ya that my couch potato, spoiled Callie is still a LGD.  

Pups are doing great. Have a few that are highly dominant and 3 that form there own "team" and they like to take on Chunk (Wilson)... Chunk is not too fond of this and lets them know (loudly with lots of snarls) they better back off. This little group seems to think oh look he wants to play. 

Later I will expand on this and why this next step is important. I will also put up some pics.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ok some pics!  



 



 

Getting nervous here


 



 

My favorites! SLEEPING PUPPIES! & Big Dogs too! 


 



 



 



 



 
..and then there is Eliza. She never sleeps.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

The boys are getting so big and handsome!  I figured I'd vote for a few Toli/Pyr crosses.  With that many pups, it seems that at least one of them would be...Lol - unless Tiggs is more of a smooth operator than any of us guessed!


----------



## Southern by choice

The co-owner of Callie saw the pups today.... LOL He picked the same dog I picked as "my dog". He informed me that the dog was not going anywhere it will be his dog. 
He co-owns the litter so I guess there isn't much I can say.

DH put up a gate... did NOT follow the same plans as other gate. I was running all over the front field grabbing pups... they are not trained to the wire yet and we are on a highway. Of course each pup is about 30lbs now so that was one at a time. 

Pups were wild this morning. Didn't do anything "bad" but sure were a pain... getting stuck every time they went in the chicken house. 

I will say the good ones probably are toli/pyr... the bad ones Toli!
  

Tiggs smooth operator. More of a 12 month old klutz!


----------



## mikiz

Ermehgerd look at those smooshy sweet sleepy faces!!!!!
Makes me want a couple of LGDs so much more, I swear they'll be for the goats and not me


----------



## GLENMAR

Iv'e been waiting to find out who's the daddy.    They sure are beautiful.


----------



## Baymule

Momma's babies, Daddy's maybe. LOL


----------



## Southern by choice

Had a first here last night..

Brought D and Tiggs up to put them in a lot. The lot is about 80x40. Put them there so they would absolutely have no food or water access for an hour so I could swab. Well we brought Callie in too. They were ripping and running and leaping.. all I remember is someone yelling watch out... I must have turned... not sure... but somehow "D's" 15 lb bowling ball hard head and my head collided.
I did not get knocked out but sure was dazed and "out there"
My jaw, side of face, left eye and head feels like I got hit with a bowling ball. 
Mild concussion. Eyes are better and my speech isn't slurred this am, so that is good. But geesh. I still have no idea what happened. Dh said I stepped right in the path and was turning into the dogs path.
Needless to say we gave them water and did not swab last night. Removed water this am and will swab in a little while.

Was suppose to draw blood last night too but that wasn't happening either.


----------



## MsDeb

Oh geez, that would be fun to explain at the ER!  Glad you're better this morning but take it easy, OK?


----------



## Hens and Roos

wow, take it easy today like @MsDeb said!


----------



## jodief100

I hope you are alright.  Take it easy.  Head injuries are tricky. 

The pictures are so freaking adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I want a house full of LGD puppies!!!!!!  Apparently two isn't enough.


----------



## Southern by choice

It is a good thing we aren't moved yet. 

Got 'em swabbed! 
Will overnight them today (hopefully).

I think we need to change Callie's name to "Princess"... she has turned into one spoiled girl. I think she will go back with her Kiko's today.

I'm ok but thank you all for the well wishes.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Hooray for Callie and the swabbing!  Can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## Southern by choice

Well speech started slurring again so I will be resting tonight. 
The day was pretty good. Pups did well. 
This evening they were so wound up they were all wrestling and scrapping for about 90 minutes. Then they were hungry for dinner. Ate and passed out!  Our friends came with their tractor to move some rock, then they went in to see the pups. So funny this is what they looked like...



 



 



 



 



 



 

We have been working on teaching the pups to sit. It is pretty funny. As I tell them sit I gently put there bottoms down... then I say GOOD BOY! They are catching on quick... Kind of... now whenever I say GOOD BOY! They SIT!   

Working on "Back" also. I do not like a gate rusher bad enough a goat trying to bolt when you bring in water feed etc but I cannot tolerate a dog doing that. There are so many pups and they are so big and of course they all want to go the field that they swarm the gate... so we are working on it, slow progress but still progress.

"My Boy" was  bit rambunctious after his long evening siesta so when he and his brothers woke up they decided to play with their coffee cans (plastic) but there were 3-4 chickens in their pen. I was on the porch and saw "My Boy" start to stalk one of them... I yelled from the porch "hey, leave it alone" ... again... now he stops, looks up and I say Good Boy... he SAT! 

Crazy puppies.

Truth is this is my favorite stage! I love the 8-12 weeks! LOVE IT!
LOVE IT ! LOVE IT! This is also the tough part for me. This is where I get so attached and I see all their development, their quirks, strengths, weaknesses, personality.... this is the stage where they surprise you. The mild mannered laid back pup that has always been submissive is now taking charge and challenging, instigating etc.  The once bad boy is changing and maturing into a fine dog... then there are those that have remained just the way they were .
Ok I'll stop droning on... I know it gets boring for most.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Never boring!

You be real careful with that head injury....don't want anything to sneak up on you!  I know, I know...it's the mother hen in me...    Take care of yourself!


----------



## mikiz

That's the best bit! None of that info is boring, I talk about my animals like they're my kids 

I love that photo of someone falling out of the bowl head first, so adorable!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

I can talk people's ears off when they ask about my LGDs  - your stories are not boring at all!  Those of us reading this thread love LGDs, and we love to hear how the pups are doing.  The 'good boy/sit' story is especially adorable! 

Take care of yourself!  Need to be careful with concussions.


----------



## Latestarter

It's amazing how hard headed a dog can be... My golden has bloodied my nose on more than one occasion when she'd lift her head real fast while I was bent over petting her.... SLAM! see stars for a minute, tears in the eyes, vulgar language on the lips ... then go get some tissues to plug up the leak... 

Hope you're alright there Southern... First a sick Callie, now an injured owner... Take care of yourself!! Head injuries especially aren't anything to take too lightly! I don't know, but you don't look "big enough" to "rough house" with more than a couple of dogs that each out weigh you by a fair margin!

Those pups are just a joy to see... Always amazes me the positions they fall asleep in... I can't imagine that they're comfortable, but it just doesn't seem to phase them... When it's time to sleep, they just crash wherever they are...

 Good Boy now means sit...   Kinda like "you can't win!" It's gotta be hard trying to train all those pups at the same time... Hard enough just trying to train one (sometimes).

I've never been real comfortable with "co-ownership" of "my" animal(s)... I kinda understand, but at the same time I don't. I see it as a pure "control" issue. So now that the co-owner has chosen the/his "pick" of the litter, does full ownership of Callie revert to you? I certainly hope so! My present girl was co-owned by the breeder I bought her from with the stipulation that she got pick of the first litter and then ownership reverted to 100% mine (she was to pay for ownership transfer and all documentation) with no further liability. Mystie got pregnant, but with only one pup, then missed labor and the pup died in-utero, and she had to be spayed No puppies from her...ever... She's still my sweetie pie and will live out her (great!) life here with me 

And just so's you know, I don't see how anyone could be bored or grow tired of your posts   Feel free to just write as long as you want and share your stories We'll all be out here waiting for the next chapter!


----------



## bonbean01

Not liking that the slurred speech came back Southern!!!  Not liking that one bit and have sent prayers for a fast recovery and no complications for you and will continue!  Watch that carefully and back to the doctor if needed!!!

Pups are adorable...and look so well behaved....my girl is my sweetheart, but wow is she a stubborn one!  Never stop sharing your dog and puppy times...we love it


----------



## Southern by choice

UC Davis got my swabs!   Hopefully Tuesday we will have answers!

Thanks all for your support.  
I do so enjoy the pups especially this age just love it!

I wish I had this on video... this am I was about 25 yards away getting the pups feed, they were waiting at the fence... some standing some jumping up some barking and  some just waiting patiently. I look over at them ,all cute and puppy like, and yell over "Look at my babies! Such GOOD BOYS!"  They all sat immediately!   

It was a priceless picture perfect moment! 

Of course they didn't stay sitting for long as I walked toward them with their feed. 

They are all improving with the "Get Back" when I come to the gate. They are learning. 

Brought a pup in today. There are certain things I watch for when they come into the house. He passed with flying colors. Was in for several hours. All I can say is that this is one of my top picks. This dog is awesome. I have a real appreciation for pups like him. 
Somebody is going to get one heck of a dog! This is one of the dogs I would personally keep.

Later DD brought in her favorite pup.  
Can I just say.  This particular pup is a terror! 
I mean a terror! He is scrappy, an instigator, naughty, dominant, wild, you have to repeat correction over and over... truly stubborn and hard headed!  He will eventually be a great dog. He will not be for the inexperienced or anyone that is a pushover.
My DD loves this dog.  I should name him "headache". 

Only got to weigh one pup today... he was 32 lbs.
Keeping them lean! Watching their weight closely as they are so heavy boned. If I was just letting them eat as much as they want they'd be 40 pounds. NO WAY do I want these guys to heavy.

Desperately trying not to get attached to my picks. 

This am our Alpine decided to jump through the window of the pups house and run around their lot  She is a NUT I tell ya!
Cici (Alpine) really thinks she is a dog. She hangs around one goat when she has to, but normally you can find her wherever  the big dogs are. She paws at us, is jealous, licks our face and hands like a dog. She is crazy adorable. Anyway she is running around then will rear up and pretend butt (never touches the pups). She leaps and jumps and runs from end to end. The pups are watching and trying to figure out what they should do. 
Of course we have to run out and go remove her.  We do not want her playing with puppies and puppies thinking playing back is ok and we certainly don't want her to entice them to run/chase. 
Oh brother... she is such a brat! 

@bonbean01 - I know exactly who I would pick for you! And yes, one of my favs...  

@Latestarter - no worries. I don't co-own with the breeder, it is a farm partner and in the end I call the shots as she is now mainly my responsibility.  I am of course fine with the pick... it is my favorite dog and then I could keep him. 
Very sad about your girl. I am glad she did not go septic and she made it through.  I can tell you love your girl very much. There are just some dogs that stand above the rest... sounds like she is one of those dogs! You gotta post a pic of your Mystie!

which also reminds me... @bonbean01  you are not posting enough pics of Keera. JUST SAYIN!


----------



## Latestarter

Ocottilla's Aspen Myst  or affectionately Mystie  at about 2 years, she's now 12 



My girl from last year at 11 years old


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very pretty girl!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Awwwww. I can say we don't get  them long enough! Your girl looks to be in great condition, still has a beautiful coat, aged well, and still has a smile.


----------



## Southern by choice

One of our pups went to his new home today!
Experienced LGD owners and have several of our other dogs.
They were looking at 3 dogs and were narrowing it down.
I am going back and forth in  my mind as to whether they got the right pup.  Called them and advised they take the other pup and see which pup is best for them.

LOL They are like no... he is perfect.  No way they would trade him out after a few hours... what was I thinking? 
Have already gotten many pics. They are smitten. Makes me so happy. This boy will be very loved, well cared for and will have a great herd to tend to.

10 weeks 34 lbs and nice and lean... it will be fun to see him grow up!

Tomorrow a group of pups go off site for evals.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Glad they new owners like their pup


----------



## Southern by choice

We have had to fix a few spots with the gates because they are not fully trained to the wire and we are on a highway so not willing to take any chances. We are keeping them in hard wired fencing only. They were slipping through some of the gates.
Long day doing so many things.


We finally got to let all the pups out this evening. 
They were *wild*. No chasing chickens or goats but each other and oh boy were they showing how they are all males!   They are practicing their LGD games! A few have Callies technique of pulling that back leg. A few of the more dominant go right over the back... they take each other down and really go at it!
They are really coming into their own now.
Their LGD games of course include the lets "finish" him. 
If one gets taken down then several more come in... you really get to see their perseverance. The one taken down never gives up. NEVER! The ones on top don't either. Sometimes I have to say hey, enough already. They haven't quite learned what that means though. If it is too much one of the Pyrs will go break it up.
They are *not* fighting but practicing their LGD games.
Games translates to skill. 

Callie was playing LGD games with them too! So cute! She is gentle. She has also started backing off and allowing the Pyrs to growl, snarl, put them in their place. They are learning respect.

As much as the 3 Pyrs out their do not really like them when one gets shocked by a wire or is getting pummeled by a litter mate they all go check on them. It is pretty cool to see Badger, Chunk (Wilson) and Eliza run to their aide.

Funny how their legs are starting to really grow now and they are FAST! They take off running and wow! Of course sometimes they trip and when they roll they get that dazed what happened look. 

No pics. Too busy for that.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I know about busy


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maybe that puppy of yours that's kind of laid back could hang with Mikey and we could breed to Angel?


----------



## Southern by choice

"Leo" in his new home.
10 weeks

Pics used by permission.

Super Chill! What a good boy.


 
Meeting their ASD- She is in love with him apparently. LOL


 
Meeting the goats...


 
Meeting one of their other dogs and a baby goat.


 
Gardening is such hard work!


----------



## mikiz

Ahaha what a cutie! He's like "mmm not interested, oh, what goat?" such a good boy! Looks a little uncertain about the Aussie, although I'm sure that's already passed. 
Looks like he's settling in well!

Any news on the swabs?? I'm excited to find out who the daddy(or daddies) is!


----------



## Southern by choice

mikiz said:


> Ahaha what a cutie! He's like "mmm not interested, oh, what goat?" such a good boy! Looks a little uncertain about the Aussie, although I'm sure that's already passed.
> Looks like he's settling in well!
> 
> Any news on the swabs?? I'm excited to find out who the daddy(or daddies) is!



He was not phased by the Aussie... he has been dealing with 7 adult LGD's a GSD and a Super mutt. The one pup from our Pyr litter (11 months) does not tolerate the pups. She is great for training !  I am sure he is glad to be where all the dogs love him!  Apparently the spayed Aussie is flirting with him non stop. 

I am hoping the results will be in tomorrow. 
The two in my avatar are the 2 I planned and purposely bred for this litter... but if it was my Anatolian I am ok either way. They all have short hair, a Toli gait, and the toli came from a white mom, fawn dad with lots of pinto... and yet a toli pyr cross can look the same as the pinto... waiting... just waiting.

LOL they are too well behaved to just be Toli's.


----------



## bonbean01

Leo is so beautiful and glad his new owners are loving him and sending you pics because I know you love them all Southern!!!!  Okay...so that means Not Leo is still with you...that was my favourite and we both know I do NOT need a second LGD!


----------



## Southern by choice

Nah, @bonbean01  you need Orange! Orange's Eyes will MELT YOU! He has a thoughtful expression, calm demeanor, always watchful. He is one of _*MY*_ baby's!
Big Boy is super Chill too! 
Not Leo is a great dog and he is adorable, very similar to Leo.

Big Boy was in the house today for some crate training time. 
I was surprised, never a peep, well behaved, no crying, scratching to get out nothing... about 3 hours later he stared whining... took him out... he had to poop.

Poor pups, after the other day being stuck in their large lot for the whole day they had to stay in there today. We had to keep all the dogs in the back field for lawn service. The wire needed to be off. Of course Eliza decided she had to still be out front to keep an eye on things. Brat! Eliza is a great dog but sometimes a pain. She does what she believes needs to be done and just does it regardless of what I think about it.


----------



## bonbean01

LOLOLOL....okay...you know I am nuts for them all!!!  And Eliza has been a fav of mine too all along...sigh...if I was single....I'd probably have way too many of them


----------



## babsbag

Such cuties. And BIG. I want one


----------



## Southern by choice

Been bringing in a pup here and there to get some crate training in.
The purpose?
So they will adapt to shipping, being contained for whatever reason and a general behavior skill.

This lil guy LOL 35 lbs of him... got injured today as he ran into the wire went yelping away and tripped in a gully we had just dug.

He was in for observation. He did great! Door closed or open he did not care. When opened he just was content to stay put. His paw was pretty sore so not sure if his good behavior counts. A few hours later he got up went to the door. He had to pee. 

"PT" remember my little "pocket Toli"  not so pocket anymore 




I am telling him he is my baby! 


 

PT is a fine dog! Turned out very well. 

All pups are doing great! Of course they have each other to help entertain so not as much boredom as a single puppy would face but there was no chasing any chickens today. It is so funny when I take hay out for the does. They like alfalfa.  So they are standing between the does eating hay. What is it about LGD's? 
Chunk (Wilson), Eliza, Badger, Amy ... all of them do it! Crazy dogs!


----------



## OneFineAcre

You have beautiful dogs


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank You.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

I love PT!   Can't believe how big he is now!


----------



## bonbean01

just went way back looking for a pic of Orange...can't find one...PT is adorable!!!!  But then, they ALL are


----------



## jodief100

My pups eat hay too.  Glad to hear it isn't just them.    I was cleaning the thicker stuff out of the hay rack last night, sometime it gets clogged with woody stems.  I looked over and saw Peron was happily eating what I had just dumped on the ground.  Crazy dog.


----------



## Sweetened

Wow just caught up with everything. Sorry about your son, glad hes alright. Hope youe concussion is gone without lasting effect! Pups are beautiful!


----------



## Southern by choice

I have a *big update coming* but snapped this yesterday and just loved these pics!
Pups are 12 weeks and average weight is 40 lbs... they are nice and lean. all doing well!

Hate this part because we know what's coming!



 

The goats standing back... saying "Watch this" 
I swear I heard them laughing at the pups!


 

Now that most have been shocked they all run to the safety of the shelter. LOL That yellow stuff bites! 


 

A few brave souls decide it is not that big of a deal and go back out to the compost heap... cuz that is yummy! 


 

Hugging my baby! Wilson (aka Chunk- 11 1/2 months)


 



 

One of my favorite pics! I love these boys!


 

Badger and Wilson (aka Chunk)


 

And the recuperating Callie- still pretty underweight but doing great!


----------



## mikiz

Was preparing myself for the big update at the end of your post and it wasn't there!!!!!!
Super excited waiting for it though, spiiiiilllll!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Absolutely love these pups! Too cute.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Your boys are so handsome, and growing so fast!


----------



## Latestarter

Wow on the pups, and the Chunk, and the Badger and especially on Callie. She's lookin' a whole lot better, but way under weight (IMHO). To me it appears she could use another 15-20 pounds added to her frame. Can't even tell she just had pups a few months ago! Look at those legs! They go all the way up   Like stilts! She'd give a greyhound a go I'll bet...
All are good looking animals   I don't like my dogs "fat", but don't like them all skin and bones either... Gotta be "just right"!  Those pups are looking "just right"!

If you find yourself with a few/any "leftovers", (and any one in particular that needs/could use a good home) well, just musing... I'd be looking for a companion primary with watcher tendencies rather than a patroller... No livestock right now, just chickens, but not out of the question in the foreseeable future. Prob goats for milk/meat and poss a sheep or two for food. Next door neighbor (shared fence line) has goats and a couple of alpacas. If I got an LGD, it may prefer my neighbor's place to mine...  Ah well....


----------



## Latestarter

Just curious Southern... do you use 5 strands of electric on all your pastures or just the one by the road where the pups are? I wouldn't think you'd need but maybe 2 for the goats... But then I don't own goats (yet), so...


----------



## bonbean01

Where is the update????????  sigh...you tease!  Okay...time to guess...some are D's ?


----------



## Sunny75

can't believe how big they are getting.  how can you not want to keep all of them..  soo sweet


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Have you gotten the results of the parentage tests back yet?  Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes I am anxiously awaiting! LOL!!!! Some of both dads?!


----------



## mikiz

Or neither??


----------



## jodief100

I know what the big surprise is....  Y'all are going to be so excited!

The pups are so wonderful, looking great.  Callie is so beautiful, as always.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sure....way to keep us on the edge!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

This is torture..... pure torture I tell you!


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry guys I have been so very busy and just no time to be on.

Ok so I will give you a hint...... 

For all you old herdies you will remember these....

LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!   




 

Yep- Callie and "D".
   
They loved each other from the start.  

I could not be happier! This was the PLANNED breeding!
I also feel a lot better. I was really upset when so many being born were looking so Toli. Not that I don't love the Toli's BUT I am very careful. I do not have "accidents". I had timed the mating separated the dogs put them together separated again... all the "right" things. When I put Callie back I knew Tiggs was too young. So I guess you could say I am relieved. I was really feeling like a loser and a failure than an unplanned daddy might be in the mix.

The UC Davis DNA parentage said...
_"...... qualifies as an offspring of Callie and "D". Among the 2 males given to compare (NCD27136, NCD27135), only "D" qualifies as a possible sire."
_
Said this for all 10 pups!

"D"'s big noggin is really showing up on some of the pups! And his chill personality does too.

BTW- I have a few extra's if anyone is needing an LGD.


----------



## mikiz

WOOHOOOOOO!!!! SO happy for you SBC!!!!


----------



## Sunny75

hurray for Callie & D.  I don't reply to many threads(just don't feel like I'm experienced enough), but I lurk and I know from reading your posts how happy this must make you.  The pups are all gorgeous and I soooo wish we were already moved down south so that I could put in for one of those extras .  I'm sure you won't have any trouble finding them homes, they are going to be great dogs.  how could they not be with such awesome parents and the start you are giving them..


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's Awesome so excited for you


----------



## goatgurl

oh man... when i saw those big babies i was betting D was the baby daddy.  I'm so happy for you 'cause i know that although you loved them no matter you so wanted this breeding.  congrats grandma!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!!!!!!  I'm so happy to be wrong!!  YAY!!!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep

I knew it!


----------



## BrownSheep

Also, If you wanna ship one of those good boys to Idaho I might have some room.


----------



## Southern by choice

Is it terrible to say I love them even more knowing for sure they are "D's" babies? 

I am so happy. 

Callie and D are truly the most chill and best dogs we have.
They are content ANYWHERE. We can bring them in anytime and they are chill. They can go in any field anytime. Callie does really only love her Kikos though. LOL They can go acres away in the middle of the woods and they are just as content.

Their temperaments are fantastic. They are very show boaty and really do great with people. We can take them anywhere off farm anytime. These two just have so much confidence and are secure no matter what setting.

...and they guard!  

I won't be keeping any ... if we were moved already I would be keeping 2 or 3 or  4.


----------



## samssimonsays

I sure wish I could get a pup from you but too far away! So happy it turned out the way you wanted it to!!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

So happy it turned out the way you were hoping!  What a great pairing!  No wonder the pups are all so terrific.


----------



## Sunny75

Southern by choice said:


> Is it terrible to say I love them even more knowing for sure they are "D's" babies?



nope, not terrible at all.  we love all our critters, but some just hold a special place in our hearts and when they have babies it's just awesome.  besides if I remember correctly you've been trying for this match up for a long time.

  that you can't keep any though


----------



## Southern by choice

Well I am getting ready to go to the airport!
Picking up 2 pups. They are being matched with some of our pups.

Wish I had 4 shipped in. 

It is puppy paradise here! 
This is truly the best best best age! I love this age. They are dogs now... stubborn, playful, scrappy, calm, loving, turning into real dogs. 

I tell each boy he is my boy and I tell them everyday all the time how great they are. Because they are.  There is nothing like a LGD! 
They simply make life better!

Pics soon.


----------



## Baymule

So glad the real daddy is the one you wanted. Happy! Happy! Happy!


----------



## Sweetened

Congrats on the daddy!


----------



## Chivoville

Congratulations!


----------



## Southern by choice

Quick update-

Picked up pups from airport and got in around 12:30 am. Very tired today. LOL

Pups are doing great. Have been bathed, blow dried, nails trimmed,hugged, kissed on, walked, playing in our family room and recuperating after their long long travel.

Tomorrow weights, fecals.

Try to get some pics too!


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Sorry guys I have been so very busy and just no time to be on.
> 
> Ok so I will give you a hint......
> 
> For all you old herdies you will remember these....
> 
> LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT!
> 
> View attachment 8821
> 
> Yep- Callie and "D".
> 
> They loved each other from the start.
> 
> I could not be happier! This was the PLANNED breeding!
> I also feel a lot better. I was really upset when so many being born were looking so Toli. Not that I don't love the Toli's BUT I am very careful. I do not have "accidents". I had timed the mating separated the dogs put them together separated again... all the "right" things. When I put Callie back I knew Tiggs was too young. So I guess you could say I am relieved. I was really feeling like a loser and a failure than an unplanned daddy might be in the mix.
> 
> The UC Davis DNA parentage said...
> _"...... qualifies as an offspring of Callie and "D". Among the 2 males given to compare (NCD27136, NCD27135), only "D" qualifies as a possible sire."
> _
> Said this for all 10 pups!
> 
> "D"'s big noggin is really showing up on some of the pups! And his chill personality does too.
> 
> BTW- I have a few extra's if anyone is needing an LGD. [/QUOTE
> WOOHOO!!!    I'm so happy for you, Southern!    I could tell you were disappointed when you thought Tiggs might be baby(s) Daddy. But now all TEN are D's pups! That is awesome!
> 
> If we didn't have our two 5-1/2 month old pups, I would be mighty tempted to drive all the way to NC and buy one of
> Callie's and D's pups!
> 
> BTW, Southern, Violet and Deo are doing an excellent job guarding their charges. Violet is Protector and Deo is Patroller. The other day I was wearing my rain jacket hood over my head, because it was pouring, and they both started barking that deep, scary bark,  because they didn't know it was me    GOOD DOGS!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I am so happy for  you!  I know how much you wanted to have these babies.


----------



## Southern by choice

Pearce Pastures said:


> I am so happy for  you!  I know how much you wanted to have these babies.



You are so right Pearce and I must say they are truly the best dogs ever.

I am not tooting my own horn, but the breeding line up! 
In every litter there are always pups that a breeder just doesn't like too much. Maybe that is a poor choice of words... more that there is one that just has traits that don't always mesh with what the breeder themselves does not always care for. 

I like a particular "type" of dog. I can usually spot it very early on. In this litter there were quite a few that I said "this is my dog". Of course there were about 5 out of 10! 

As time has gone by and the pups at 13 weeks I can say that there were the other 5 that have really surprised me. Now I am truly in a dilemma.  Every pup in this litter is amazing! Truly amazing.
So why the dilemma? Because I am trying to match dogs to the proper environment and  these boys are just super! 

In all my years I have never seen anything like it. 

Tonight I went out to move the 2 girls that flew in a few days ago ... they are so tiny compared to the boys. They are 3 weeks younger but less than half the boys size and weight... they need their own "night night " space. Free choice food for the girls right now til they acclimate ... my boys would eat everything. LOL
Anyway... after I moved the girls I took more fresh water out. It was late, after 9:30pm and I was just "stuck"...

Each pup stands when I come through but they are well mannered. They wait til I love on each one, no pushing, jumping, hogging. I squatted down and each one gave lots of kisses and then plop down at my feet, relaxed. I move to the next group. I think I stayed out there for an hour just sitting with them. 

Pretty bad when your family comes out to the field to say good night and they are going to bed. 

I know I don't have much longer with these guys and it really is tearing me up.   This litter is just different. They are truly the most amazing pups and I have to say goodbye to them. 
This will have to be my last litter I think. It is just too hard to let them go. So far the people who are getting dogs are all great and I am very comfortable ... so that isn't it.  
I will stick to the training part... I love that! Another persons dog that I get to take part in the rearing but gets to go back to their forever home. 

The 2 girls are adapting. They were out with all the pups and dogs. 

Some pics...
This is "Spot aka Big boy" he gave himself a black mud pedicure!





The 2 girls are in the mix on the manure pile!


 
Silly dogs looking for fresh "berries" 


 



 

"Not Leo" with "Mattie"


 

Mattie rather eat my boots...


 
"Sammie" playing with the boys.


 



 

I will miss this! 
"Bernard" to the back, muddy paws is "Spot aka Big Boy" and then "Not Leo"  to the side is "Lil "D"...
Lil D is spitting image of his daddy in every way! He is the biggest of the bunch and I love him!


----------



## babsbag

Those girls look so little next to the boys. Maybe you can fatten them up while they stay with you.


----------



## Southern by choice

@babsbag 
They are eating well and no competition... I have a feeling they didn't want to eat on the flight.  Mattie is bossy with food so we worked on that tonight and she _decided _  it would be best to let Sammie eat with her after all. 

Sammie got bit by the wire.  She ran screaming to the barn. We coddled her. 

Sammie is acclimating to the boys much better and faster than Mattie but "Lil Tiggs" (lol Tiggs ain't even in the picture after all) seems to want to befriend them and stays with them most of the time. Sammie likes this... Mattie snaps, bites and growls at him.  He just sits there... kinda like ...what? 

The girls went into their stall tonight and played in the straw. They are quiet and zonked out!  The boys did great with them. I think the boys know they are much bigger because they always lay on their bellies to try and play with them. It is pretty cute.


----------



## BrownSheep

I was wondering if those ladies were visiting  from Cali?


----------



## Southern by choice

aw you guessed it! I was gonna do a separate post... they are @babsbag  's   Pups !!!
here they are...
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/sigueme-had-her-pups.30657/page-3#post-387068


She was suppose to tape a bay goat to the inside of the crate but she didn't. 
Babs did an awesome job shipping them. Funny too because the flight was slightly delayed going through Texas and she called to let me know... as if I didn't know!  We were both tracking the pups throughout the day!

I knew they'd be fine... but she was a nervous wreck mommy! 

I remember the days long long ago when we shipped out of the country and there were practically no regulations. It is a wonder how some of those dogs we shipped lived.  Much different today. Lots of guidelines.


----------



## babsbag

So she isn't a Paisley anymore? I didn't give her that name to begin with so it is ok by me. Sammie fits her.  All dogs love fresh straw, I would put new straw in the kennel every few days and they would just burrow down in it and get all crazy. Mattie is a bad girl to growl at her new friends, I hope she stops that behavior quickly. Bad habit and I am sure her new partners won't appreciate her antics. Lead dog I guess.


----------



## Baymule

Puppies! Puppies! Puppies! I am just going to avert my eyes and not look! ok, maybe I am peeking........


----------



## Latestarter

So it's been a few days... I know you're busy and all that, but we all crave pics and updates! Pullllleeeeaaaaaassssssse?


----------



## Southern by choice

I will try to get some pictures today.

The 2 girls, Sammie (shorthaired) and Mattie (fluffy pyr-like) are doing very well. Sammie though has kinda stolen my heart.

Sammie hangs with the big boys and can really keep up and also hold her ground! She is VERY smart. Excellent problem solving skills.
She knows her name now.   She is never opposed to kisses! 
She climbs in my lap and I love her!

Mattie likes to cuddle up with the boys but not so much plays with them... she is being forced to accept kisses.   She is learning her name, loves belly rubs. This little girl is a hoot. We have crushed water bottles for them to play with.. they carry then around and toss them etc. When Mattie has the bottle WHOAAAAAAAAAA, those boys that outweigh her by 30 lbs all lay down around her and bark and bark.. they want the bottle! She lets em know it is "hers", So funny.  
I want to believe it is that they have manners but I think it is them going I ain't messin with her you try and the next pup will do the same! She is adorable. Not as obedient oriented as her sis, definitely more stubborn.

Both girls are impeccably clean! I separate them from the boys at night because at 5:30 am the boys really start their morning playtime and it is rough... too much for the little dainty sweetie princesses!

Should be an interesting day. We have a couple coming for the day, to spend time with the goats and pups. It should be an enjoyable time. I will need to move Badger, Chunk, Eliza back with Amy for the day so we can move about freely. Maybe D and Callie will come up to the front field.


----------



## Southern by choice

Great day with pups.
Two girls are doing fantastic! Sammie is very smart and she is a happy dog. Very observant.  Mattie is a bit slower to adapt but is making great progress, she is always so serious. Both girls are doing fantastic. Smart quick to learn. They are now in with the boys full time. 

At night we have to put them in the pup yard only because our poultry free ranges and their energy playtime burst begins around 6am... sometimes with the poultry.  I wait til they get their energy time over with and out to the field they go. No chasing or grabbing any birds for several weeks now.  We have lost 2 birds so far.  Not bad with all the pups and their age.
They are doing great with the baby goats. One started to get interested and the kid reared his head and "bucked up" and the pup stood there and turned away. Good boy.

A group of goats will be separated from the herd and several pups will be exclusively with the "selected herd". We are matching Sammie with a male and also it is a "forced setting" with LITTLE baby goats. We will see how well the pups respect their charges.

The pups are really maturing into little guardians. Some faster than others. But today and tonight were real biggies. They have on occasion a few times growled and barked at night when they heard, saw, smelled something but today was quite different.

The pups are put back into their pup area for pm feeding. We have to do this as the chickens and a few of our goats will steal their food.   My littlest DD was around the front of the house cutting fresh flowers for an arrangement... the pups, who'd just finished their meal, started growling... she looked over across the way and could see they were facing in a particular direction... looking clear to the other side of the property behind the house. Then several pups started barking... serious barks for such young dogs. My DD thought hmmm what are they barking at.... they were very intent on watching and alert as could be.... so DD walked around the house and looked in the direction the dogs were looking. They saw Strangers through the woods! Yep, we have new neighbors... and they were walking close the the property line in the woods.
    GOOD DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!

Then late evening around 9:30 my other DD and I were in another building and we had been their for awhile. The pups are blind to see around the building... but they heard us walking on the gravel... they went into their little guardian mode. 


Of course Chunk also went off and he was very close by which always amazes me with these dogs. Never heard him, he was in another field... How can these giants be so silent? 

Well I have lots of pictures but can only post so many at one time so here is the firs batch... most ofthese are from 12 weeks but I think there maybe  a 13 week pic or two....

*Big Boy aka "Spot" This pup is ALWAYS watching... independent with positive dominance. He is a beast! He will be big and powerful. *



 

*This is Dk Tiggs or "Silver" as we call him. *
*Only a Toli can do this... how do they contort themselves?*
*This dog has not been on the radar but under it... kind of one that has never stood out one way or the other but WOW! He is turning into a really nice dog... lots I like about him. He is a solid dog, attentive and is definitely catching my eye. *


 

*Orange & Spot hanging out with baby goats. Orange is truly mellow and generally sits around and watches, but he surprises me as when challenged by another he holds his ground and is no pushover. Very relaxed dog, never needy and will often sit and watch me when I come in the field but doesn't come running up or anything it is usually me that has to say hey boy come here. Then he gets up  and comes over. He is sweet but you can tell he is also thoughtful as he watches everything.  Then there is Spot. Spot is ALWAYS in this position... watching and alert.*


 

*This is "Blue". My co- owners favorite!  There is every good quality in this boy. More personable and easy going but also stubborn (a little) and likes to push the other pups. LOL*


 

*Pups and goat kids*




*My camera is SLOW!!! Grrr but this was a "forced scenario". We set the pups up.... Sometimes you must set the pups up in a situation so you can see how well they will do. This one was all the baby goats were ripping and running as my DD would run and the goats would zip and zag and run and leap. This is to evaluate the pups behavior and response.... No pup chased. Some moved back out of the way some came closer. One baby goat used a pup as a jumping borad. No reaction in a negative way. They did great!*
*Not sure but I think this is Blue and Green*


 

Round 2 coming soon.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Cute pups and pics Southern!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Round 2

*Snapped this a little late but Blue and Orange got into a little tussle.. Notice Blue's posture... now look at Orange... Orange is PO'd.  He was not really wanting to just "let it go" even with Bernard pulling and biting on his back. Orange was really focused.*
*Little big dogs in the making!*


 
*Manure pile is always such a treat! LOL*
*Something caught their attention ...*


 
*Closet is Bernard ... beefy solid boys!*


 
*Bernard- My littlest DD loves this dog... she is working this one.*


 
*Big Boy aka "Spot" Doing what he does best... Alert and Watching.*


 
*The heaviest boy - Green... he really s Lil "D"*
*He is just stubborn and hard headed enough and a bit arrogant. True watcher. Has a real mind of his own. *


 
*Lil Tiggs.. very sweet dog that has a great deal of spunk and yet he is calm. He is gentle and nurturing.*


 
*"PT" in the background.... "Not Leo" in front*


 
*"Not Leo" a very "chill" dog that is neither real dominant nor passive.*


 
*"PT" Pt is funny he only likes his one field.*  *He is generally to the side and is low key but stays upright sits quietly and watches the field from a certain vantage point.*


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Awww! Very cute!!! I love the first pic especially, where Bernard is trying to tell Orange "hey, stop it!"!  Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Southern by choice

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Awww! Very cute!!! I love the first pic especially, where Bernard is trying to tell Orange "hey, stop it!"!  Cute, cute, cute!



LOL that is definitely not what he was doing... Bernard was in there trying to take cheap shots while the two were facing off. 
Each dog will challenge another for position. The ones that rarely challenge are generally the positive dominants that do not need to challenge they kinda know they are top dogs. 
"D" - the sire is a top dog as well as the dam- Callie... D will stand on a fenceline and Badger will go all crazy and cujo and act so demonstrative... D just ticks him off because he completely ignores him as he stare right at him then he will turn and just lift his leg.   Infuriates Badger. D is arrogant and smug. I always say he is a narcissist. Very confident.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Oh, okay! Lol! 
Aww! Do you have them in separate fields then, and each one has his own field to guard?


----------



## GLENMAR

Good for D! Finally. The pups look great.


----------



## Southern by choice

This will be a quick update as I fell ill last week and ended up in the hospital. Home now and recuperating. Still very tired.
Great to be back home with family! Today I sat in a chair in the field with goats, dogs, and pups. Just what I needed... it just doesn't get any better than that. 
After 3 days of being gone my pups had lost their manners! 
I reminded them quickly... where are your manners? 3 sat immediately.  the rest remembered theirs soon after. Good pups!

I swear they grew and grew up while I was gone! So did the goat kids!
"Spot" is the lead guardian pup. He goes to whichever field he believes he needs to be in. Stands and watches, tail high and tight! 
He is a sight to behold at such a young age! He is dominant, stand alone, highly confident, and just extremely intuitive. He growls and barks at night when something is out there. We now announce ourselves to the pups because they will come running and barking when they hear anyone out and approaching. Tonight it was POURING BUCKETS so they were all in their shelter but they still heard my DD open the gate... just like that woof woof woof and they were right there... she told them it was ok it was mommy.... they immediately calmed and got all happy! 

Here are a few pics my little DD took while I was gone. Most are of Bernard- she is working with Bernard. My littlest DD can train anything... and I mean anything. She is very gifted. So this is her dog to work with. Notice no lead....
Bernard On the side stoop..



 


 


 
Checking out the goat getting clipped


 
Out of the field and hanging out in the yard. He will follow her and listens very well. (LOL so not lgd like )


 
pups in a pack! 


 
Check out Silvers posturing and that look on his face! & MUD!


 
Playing with the BIG BOYS now!  I'm not sure Badger even noticed 


 
This is Spot... there are no dogs out front so Spot believes it is his duty to get out there.... and he does! 


 
Pups  lined up- Notice Chunk (aka Wilson) is trying to be one of the pups! See his butt up in the air! 


 
Sorry no pics of the girls this time. Hopefully this week... lots of rain as of late and I think more coming... but they are doing great and are 25 and 27lbs now! That have really grown! that is 7 lbs gain!  Gotta weigh the boys... they are big lugs!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Oh no! Hope you're okay! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!! 
Cute pictures of the pups!  Aww, good job puppies! Our lgd's will bark at us sometimes too, but usually if they know it's us then they don't!  Like we'll be coming out of the woods and they'll hear us and start barking, but once they know it's us they'll stop. 
How're all the goaties doing? Do you have any more that are still due, or have they all kidded?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope you feel better soon- that is scary.  You will need to arm chair direct for awhile 

Great pictures- neat to watch them get bigger!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Get well soon.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Feel better!


----------



## goatgurl

praying your illness is just a passing thing.  take care of yourself and don't try to do to much.  that's why God gave you children, lol.  pups are growing like weeds and so beautiful.  i still don't have Katie a helper and don't know what or when i'll do something about that.  all at proper time, I'm just trying to be patient.  but... if you happen to be on your way thru Arkansas on your way to Texas you could accidently drop not leo off.  don't know why but he is the one i really like.  you take care kiddo!


----------



## Sweetened

Lovely pictures. Feel better soon!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks all ... I may start a journal ... just so I can rant about the new 10 year old they made a Dr.   

anyway.... sooooooooooooooo  I am gone for several days and my well behaved puppies are being handled by my eldest DD. And although I appreciate her help on the farm (she doesn't do farm) she is RUINING my pups!  
She promotes jumping up and bad behaviors as she thinks they are cute. 

So they are off limits to her now. I don't care if I am on my sickbed... NOBODY messes around with my pups and my work! 

Love my DD butttttttttttttttttttt those are my pups! 

On a good note... my blood pressure is low 89/43 (that's not the good part).... sooooo I get my very own carton of SALTED cashew Caramel Ice Cream.  (That's the good part!)


Pouring down rain here again... pups love the rain!


----------



## Hens and Roos

and  for you!


----------



## Latestarter

REALLY glad you're feeling a little better Lady.  I'm sure being back at home and around your loving family and animals helps immensely!   Please don't run yourself ragged again at least for a little bit?!   I can picture you now... sitting in the middle of the goat yard, watching those adorable (and misbehavin' ) pups run all through that mud, just having a good old time.  Try to let some of your progeny take care of farm chores for a bit (excluding pup training for the eldest DD of course ). As for a journal, isn't that what this is? So glad to see some posts from you again!  Take care and get well!


----------



## GLENMAR

Wow. Hope you feel better.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Southern by choice

been absent again as I ended up in the er by ambulance this time. BP was 64 over 43. I don't know much about the BP stuff but I do that it was not good and EMS was pretty upset as they were having a hard time finding a pulse. I told them I had one. 

All kinds of tests Ct scans nuclear meds, ultrasounds of organs... They cannot understand why I am having a hard time with BP. It is now averaging 87/45. So better  My Liver levels are "significantly elevated".  Next week I will be off to more appointments.
My heart looks pretty though.   Apparently my organs look pretty good too!  That's always nice to hear.

Putting a real stint in our daily activities here and from the last hospital stay a wonderful nurse decided she would share her germs with me which I in turn passed to my family. UGH EVERYBODY is sick. I am behind in goat info dog info you name it but I figure I can only do what I can do. I am alive and my human family is sure glad for it. I think my goats and dogs miss me too.

My camera is broke... I cannot upload any pics! 

I thought I'd share this one that Leo's family sent me today. They picked up Mattie today and all is going well. I share by permission...
Mattie will be spoiled rotten! She is their little girl! Thanks to @babsbag 

I am happy for Mattie and happy I can see her anytime. We get very attached to the pups here. I kept finding excuses why Nattie should stay longer but they are so on to me. LOL  Then I laughed and said yes Mattie is ready and she can go when you all are. 
They have been visiting with her several times a week.


----------



## Hens and Roos

that you get better soon!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Worried for you Southern.  Hope you find answers and easy solutions soon.


----------



## Shorty

Feel better Southern!


----------



## BrownSheep

I hope my get well wishes can make it all the way from Idaho!


----------



## Latestarter

Sending healing vibes and cool, clean, freshly rain washed air your way from the foothills of Colorado. Rest lady, nothing is more important than your health...  to you as well as all who depend on you!  There are too many who will need you around for a long time to come! Wishing health to the family as well... Get better!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping you feel better soon!


----------



## Devonviolet

I'm so sorry you have had so many health challenges!   y'all have had way more than your share! My prayers are with you as you get back in your feet.  However, I have to echo the sentiment of several of the others - PLEASE let all those wonderful children of yours help with your share of the work load, so you can give your body the rest it needs to heal.  

_SHAME_ on that nurse for going to work with a nasty virus!  It is obvious she didn't wear a mask  which is totally inexcusable!!!  

I'm sorry I'm so late chiming in here . I still can't get on BYH on my home computer going online on my cell is tedious, to say the least. So, I usually take a peek at a few threads and log off. Interesting, though . . . just yesterday afternoon I had thought to check your Callie/Pups thread, but was too busy and it never got done.   Oh well, at least I found It now!

Your pups (and @babsbag 's pups) are so stinkin cute!  Its hard to believe it's already time for them to go to their forever homes. It seems like just yesterday we were waiting    for each precious little boy to be born, and marveling at how cute they all were. I can only imagine how hard it must be to let them go, after all you invest in them.


----------



## goatgurl

what are we gonna do with you kiddo?  sadly you can take all kinds of pills for high b/p but there is nothing the doctors can give you for low b/p.  eat your salt, drink plenty of water and hope that helps.  you have way to many puppies to train to sit down now.  seriously, take care of yourself.  hope they figure out whats going on with you.  prayers and healing thoughts headed your way.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

My prayers for you too Southern!!  May you feel better soon!!!


----------



## BrownSheep

goatgurl said:


> what are we gonna do with you kiddo?  sadly you can take all kinds of pills for high b/p but there is nothing the doctors can give you for low b/p.  eat your salt, drink plenty of water and hope that helps.  you have way to many puppies to train to sit down now.  seriously, take care of yourself.  hope they figure out whats going on with you.  prayers and healing thoughts headed your way.


There are actually meds for low blood preassure. I have a prescription for one myself.


----------



## goatgurl

wow, @BrownSheep didn't know that, what is it?


----------



## BrownSheep

The one I'm prescribed is called fludrocortizone. I believe prescribing it for just low BP is a bit off-label but fairly common since the thousand and two doctors I had to see during that time period thought it was great.


----------



## Latestarter

Thank you Southern! I'll treat him the same as you would!




 
Traveling is such hard work:


 
Home at last!


 
I have a new family


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Devonviolet

WOOHOO! Congrats on getting an awesome dog! It doesn't get any better than a Callie & D pup, trained by Southern!! 

There are a lot of jealous people out there - myself included.


----------



## Latestarter

Rumor has it there are still a couple that haven't been claimed. I speak from experience when I say there isn't (any longer) a runt in this litter! They are all very similar and yet unique in their own rights. They are all, simply put, pick of the litter!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats Latestarter!! That would be an honor to raise one of Southern's pups!


----------



## Meaghan

What, no rumor that there may be another member getting a pup?


----------



## Latestarter

I haven't heard one, but that would be GREAT news to hear as so far, all the folks I've "met" on this thread seem like they'd be superb owners. 

Southern is a super nice and very knowledgeable lady! So glad I got to know her a little, got to meet her, and got the honor of being able to/getting to; raise one of her LGD pups! This boy is going to be a beast! He already sounds like a pony when he "gallops" through the house


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Latestarter said:


> I haven't heard one, but that would be GREAT news to hear as so far, all the folks I've "met" on this thread seem like they'd be superb owners.
> 
> Southern is a super nice and very knowledgeable lady! So glad I got to know her a little, got to meet her, and got the honor of being able to/getting to; raise one of her LGD pups! This boy is going to be a beast! He already sounds like a pony when he "gallops" through the house


 Lol! These dogs can get quite big I think! People think my dog is huge, but it's funny, I don't think he's that big!  I think it's cause I'm around him all the time! 
It would be an honor to meet Southern someday!  Glad you were able to! It's neat to read about members having gone to visit fellow BYH-ers!


----------



## BrownSheep

Its funny how accustomed people get to big dogs.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

BrownSheep said:


> Its funny how accustomed people get to big dogs.


 Lol!!


----------



## Devonviolet

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Lol! These dogs can get quite big I think! People think my dog is huge, but it's funny, I don't think he's that big!  I think it's cause I'm around him all the time!
> It would be an honor to meet Southern someday!  Glad you were able to! It's neat to read about members having gone to visit fellow BYH-ers!


We have 2 six month old Maremma pups (brother and sister). Violet was 58 pounds at the Vet a month ago. We didn't get Deo weighed, since we already knew he was in the 51-100 pound range for HeartGard. But, I think HE is around 75 pounds. They look like 2 polar bears.   I can't wait to see how big they end up! 

Yes, I would love to meet Southern. I might get to some day, since my son lives in the same state (less than an hour away). Meeting BYH-ers is SO cool! I met @animalmom and @Baymule.  It was awesome and I would love to meet the rest of the BYH Texas Contingent. 

I almost met @MsDeb when I went to pick up our puppies. But, there was an ice storm and the roads weren't safe. DRAT! I was SO disappointed!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Devonviolet said:


> We have 2 six month old Maremma pups (brother and sister). Violet was 58 pounds at the Vet a month ago. We didn't get Deo weighed, since we already knew he was in the 51-100 pound range for HeartGard. But, I think HE is around 75 pounds. They look like 2 polar bears.   I can't wait to see how big they end up!
> 
> Yes, I would love to meet Southern. I might get to some day, since my son lives in the same state (less than an hour away). Meeting BYH-ers is SO cool! I met @animalmom and @Baymule.  It was awesome and I would love to meet the rest of the BYH Texas Contingent.
> 
> I almost met @MsDeb when I went to pick up our puppies. But, there was an ice storm and the roads weren't safe. DRAT! I was SO disappointed!


 Aww! So cool!! Guessing those are the pups in your avatar? Would love to see some more pictures of them! 
Oh cool! That's so neat that you've been able to meet some of our fellow BYH-ers! I've not met any yet, but I've only been here a short while too.


----------



## Southern by choice

Green & Sammie are on their new farm. They kinda got a ready to go farm so to speak. Our pet Nigies, 2years, 1 year and 2 8 week old kids and the lamancha/kiko doeling  made it safely with the pups to their new home. They will live a life of luxury and be spoiled forever!
Wonderful people!  They visited quite a few times and have been very involved with our process of how we place pups. 
Blue and Sammie loved each other and played endlessly but both were patrollers and would end up being  double trouble. 
I selected Green (which is my LilD to the T) to go with Sammie. They are complementary with their traits. He keeps her under check. 
Sammie's confidence comes from her field. Green is arrogant, and a positive dominant. 

We segregated them from the other pups and put them with their new herd exclusively prior to their leaving. Here they are in their new home.
Pics used by permission.

Green. 



 

Sammie and goats


 

Green


 

Sammie and Green


 

Sammie always playful. She loves Green!


 



 
Silly puppies. Sharing a stick. Can you see D in him?


 
Green gosh he looks like D


 

Green and Sammie doing what she likes best... eating goat poop. LOL


 

The other pups that are here are really growing into their roles.
Had to go out tonight to check a gate and there was lots of barking activity in one of the fields. Went out with a flashlight and within seconds had pups running and hitting the fence and barking before I even made it to the gate. Very impressive for such young pups. Every week they seem to advance by leaps and bounds.
Wish I could video in the dark. 

My camera is broken but DH got me a new phone so hoping to get some updated pics. 

Got to see Toby, Leo , and Mattie at their farm the other day. 
WOW! Leo is gigantic! Tall, long and huge. Looks just like Callie but with that male influence. He is doing great with his goats.
Mattie is in with Toby. She has grown so much taller it is crazy! She is doing fantastic. Toby and her get along great. She too respects the goats.

Mattie and Leo get some time together, she loves Leo... but she can wear him out! She has some moxy! I love her! 

@babsbag  sent me some really great girls! They are wonderful. I wish I had one for myself. LOL Such wonderful homes! We are both so pleased that the dogs are appreciated by their new owners. 
I think every breeder hopes the new owner gets to really see what an awesome dog they have and appreciates that animal.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Cute pictures! Glad some of the pups found their forever homes!!  Sad and joyful at the same time!


----------



## babsbag

My baby looks so happy and that makes me happy. It is sweet seeing her with Green. You can tell they are already a good pair. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

This was Sigueme's last liter as she is 5 years old and I can't have anything happen to her. Her job is to guard the goats, and me, but I am going to miss raising those little balls of fur. Puppy hood is fun and now I know I can just sent them to Southern for finishing school   Wish I had know this for the past liters; she just makes them shine.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, @babsbag!  She's very cute!  Glad she went to her forever home, but it's sad for you at the same time, hey?


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cute pictures, the pups look happy! Thanks for sharing


----------



## OneFineAcre

Those folks have a nice looking place


----------



## Southern by choice

So... the dogs were in their wound up time tonight... hits them around 6pm and boy do they go strong for 30-45 minutes. They wrestle and growl and play figt and play their LGD games! Callie gets in on the action too and it is a hoot! Eliza thinks they are a bother LOL!

Well after they got all tired out they went to their open pen... this is where they go after their playtime because they know it's close to feeding time. The gate is always open... the goats all go in there too... why? I dunno!

Tonight 2 goat kids about 9 weeeks old one 30 lbs another 20 lbs were trying to be all lovey with me. I was in there. Well these 2 kids were hopping and jumping and the pups are kinda crashed... the pups are use to the kids stepping on them but one pup had had enough and growled. 

Welllllll that is a no no in my book !

So... I of course set up the pup. Keep in mind there were about 10 other goats all swarming around. The pups kinda flinch as they do get stepped on and they get up and move when it gets real congested. But this pup had to learn a hard lesson. I took the 2 kids and plopped them right down by the dog and caused the kids to kinda step on him... never tried to do anything but _did_ growl again. LEARNING MOMENT.   Corrected him immediately and just stood back while there was still alot of activity.
Getting stepped on again ... this time he got up and moved.
GOOD BOY!  That's what we want to see! 

I share this to help others understand the "set up" for correction.Do it when they are young and as soon as you see the slightest negative response. Same as making sure pups get out of the way. They learn livestock IS first. 

The pups are doing so good! So much so that 2 of the goats never leave the pups. Kinda sad for the goats as the pups will all leave and the goats are bonding so deeply with them.

Need to get weights but I am guessing they are all about 55-60 lbs with maybe one or two a pound or 2  lighter. 

Will get updated pics when I can... maybe tomorrow. I don't have a new camera but I do have a new phone so hopefully I can figure it out. LOL


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Southern by choice said:


> So... the dogs were in their wound up time tonight... hits them around 6pm and boy do they go strong for 30-45 minutes. They wrestle and growl and play figt and play their LGD games! Callie gets in on the action too and it is a hoot! Eliza thinks they are a bother LOL!
> 
> Well after they got all tired out they went to their open pen... this is where they go after their playtime because they know it's close to feeding time. The gate is always open... the goats all go in there too... why? I dunno!
> 
> Tonight 2 goat kids about 9 weeeks old one 30 lbs another 20 lbs were trying to be all lovey with me. I was in there. Well these 2 kids were hopping and jumping and the pups are kinda crashed... the pups are use to the kids stepping on them but one pup had had enough and growled.
> 
> Welllllll that is a no no in my book !
> 
> So... I of course set up the pup. Keep in mind there were about 10 other goats all swarming around. The pups kinda flinch as they do get stepped on and they get up and move when it gets real congested. But this pup had to learn a hard lesson. I took the 2 kids and plopped them right down by the dog and caused the kids to kinda step on him... never tried to do anything but _did_ growl again. LEARNING MOMENT.   Corrected him immediately and just stood back while there was still alot of activity.
> Getting stepped on again ... this time he got up and moved.
> GOOD BOY!  That's what we want to see!
> 
> I share this to help others understand the "set up" for correction.Do it when they are young and as soon as you see the slightest negative response. Same as making sure pups get out of the way. They learn livestock IS first.
> 
> The pups are doing so good! So much so that 2 of the goats never leave the pups. Kinda sad for the goats as the pups will all leave and the goats are bonding so deeply with them.
> 
> Need to get weights but I am guessing they are all about 55-60 lbs with maybe one or two a pound or 2  lighter.
> 
> Will get updated pics when I can... maybe tomorrow. I don't have a new camera but I do have a new phone so hopefully I can figure it out. LOL


 Thanks so much for sharing the "set up" for correction with us @Southern by choice! I think this will help me with my LGD! Look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Latestarter

Orange collar, now named Mel, is doing well. He said he misses his litter-mates some, but not so much anymore. He's happy here and loving life! He got a new experience tonight that he has been enjoying immensely:



 
Earlier when it first started snowing he was out chasing the snowflakes. That was funny to watch


----------



## Meaghan

These two are settling in well after a long drive yesterday/early this morning.  

They say that Florida is much hotter than North Carolina! And that the goats are strange for being scared of them.


----------



## Southern by choice

So glad that Mel is adjusting and now ------------ &--------------!
Mel liked the snow we had here and liked catching the snowflakes!
Names we need names!
I imagine they are having a hard time adjusting to the tile! I can picture you carrying "Spot".

It  is so cool to meet herdies! The last pic is so funny... I picture your dogs saying why? why? why?

I haven't been on much... I will update as I can... soon.


----------



## Meaghan

I think we have settled on Zeus for Spot and Ares for Tiggs. 

And yes, there has been a lot of carrying around Zeus! I love our tile floors though, they are fantastic for the sandy soil we have so that the particles don't get into things. And, of course, for accidents. With 5 cats and now 5 dogs there are bound to be accidents!

Apollo (Pyr) and Stella (Pit/Lab) were begging for a cookie. I was standing right next to the cookie drawer and they knew I wanted a good picture. Artemis (greyhound) is just too nervous for anything to get her attention for more than a second or two. The boys didn't like the cookies as much as Stella and Apollo do, and they were more interested in wrestling.


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL we have never given cookies!
They get 1/2 a chicken or a pound of ham  or some other leftover from the fridge!  Cheese for the dogs that will eat cheese!
How did they do in their field?


----------



## Latestarter

Mel likes his ocassional cookie or dentastix. He knows where they're located and the cabinet door squeaks a bit when opened and he and Mystie come a runnin'! They look happy and healthy! Grats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats to the new pup owners!! I think it would be an honor to raise one of Southern's pups! 
How are you doing Southern?


----------



## goats&moregoats

Did you find homes for all your pups?  How are things going at your place? I want to thank you again for your help via phone with my dogs. I love them to pieces. Looking forward to hopefully adding one or two more.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> 7 week pics...
> In their small kennel
> Last night they were moved to their own 10x10 building with their  yard. The yard is adjacent to the field. More pics of that when I can... Ice and snow are ,melting and it is awful.
> Leo and "My boy"
> View attachment 7591
> 
> PT! Not so pocket any more!
> View attachment 7592
> 
> View attachment 7593
> 
> View attachment 7594
> 
> View attachment 7595
> 
> View attachment 7596
> 
> View attachment 7597
> 
> View attachment 7598
> 
> View attachment 7599
> 
> View attachment 7600


Saw these pics scrolling across the banner. 

Blue has turned into an amazing dog 

Well, they all have


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> Saw these pics scrolling across the banner.
> Blue has turned into an amazing dog
> 
> Well, they all have



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. My Baby Blue, Baluga, Balou! 
Yes, a seriously awesome dog. I am so blessed to have him.
I knew he'd be a handful... not in a bad way just a handful. 
You can see it in his face! He sure does make me smile.


----------



## babsbag

He and Mia would make a formidable pair. Too bad you are on the wrong coast.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> He and Mia would make a formidable pair. Too bad you are on the wrong coast.


  I'm afraid he would hurt her. Nothing messes with his baby goats. NOTHING

He is just a snot but a great dependable snot. I will look and say Blue come here and just like his momma he will give me the look and sit there... he just always knows when it is a _come here_ or a _come here_. He loves the babies, is never the aggressor in a tiff and doesn't engage in stupid behavior. 

His biggest flaw- his annoying possessiveness.  No matter what dog I am saying hi to he will come up and go between me and the other dog and stand. It is his communication to the other dogs that I am his and he is top dog. Chunk does the same thing.


----------



## babsbag

Mia needs a dog to hurt her; the girl has no respect.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Goat Whisperer

I had to dig through the forum to find this thread and post these pics. I cannot believe how fast time has gone by.

SBC and I both love keeping up with the owners of the "pups". We have been blessed! Some of the dogs are local and are here in NC- from 15 minutes down the road to the eastern part of the state. I get to see them pretty regularly, they know SBC and I very well. Others went out of state so pics will have to do. Here are a few pics of Zeus and Ares. They originally went to FL- but the owner moved (w/ the entire farm) to MI.
I think they enjoy the MI weather! 

Pics used with permission



 

 


I thought this was adorable. Zeus, Ares, and a female Toli


----------



## Baymule

Awww..... it's nice to see them happy on their farms.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cool - thanks for the update.  They are beautiful!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Southern by choice said:


> Finally got pics today!
> This guy's future owners have already visited  him 3x.
> View attachment 6930
> I wish this ones color showed up better. He is gorgeous!
> View attachment 6931
> 
> This huy is like "hey, I'm sleepin' over here!"
> View attachment 6932
> Puppies in a pile!
> View attachment 6933
> These two are always at it.
> View attachment 6934
> This boy is super tough. I love him. He is my kinda dog. Attitude!
> View attachment 6935
> This is runt (#8) He is feisty! We call him  PT short for "pocket Toli"  he is only 4.2 lbs. So tiny! All the rest range 5.8 lbs -6.2
> View attachment 6936
> Love this guy!
> View attachment 6937
> These are 2 I am working with about growling. They are doing great.
> View attachment 6938



These pics were scrolling on the opening page today!


----------

